# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ 1st Olympus Grand Prix 2010 (23.5 - Θεσ/νικη)

## NASSER

Δεν θα πρεπει να λειψει κανεις!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ ωραία!!!!Εννοείται θα είμαι κ εγω εκει και μπράβο για αυτην την πρωτοβουλία!!!!

----------


## mantus3

πολυ ωραια κινηση.. κ αν κ δεν νομιζω να μας αξιοσει ο θεος να ειμαστε στην σκηνη, αλλα σαν κοινο θα ειμαστε σιγουρα!

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Κλεισε μου ενα δικλινο κοντα στην αιθουσα Βεληδιο

----------


## pepeismenos karga

πολυ καλο..παρα πολυ....αλαλ εχω μερικες ερωτησεις οταν εννοει επαγγελματικο τι ακριβως εννοει οτι ειναι μονο για επαγγελματιες?? ή οπιος θελει βαζει συμμετοχη...ακομη και εαν εχει κατεβει σε αλλη ομοσπονδια προηγουμενως???

----------


## NASSER

> πολυ καλο..παρα πολυ....αλαλ εχω μερικες ερωτησεις οταν εννοει επαγγελματικο τι ακριβως εννοει οτι ειναι μονο για επαγγελματιες?? ή οπιος θελει βαζει συμμετοχη...ακομη και εαν εχει κατεβει σε αλλη ομοσπονδια προηγουμενως???


Το ονομαζουν επαγγελματικο (το σωστο θα το λεγαμε ημιεπαγγελματικο) επειδη προσφερονται χρηματικα επαθλα στους νικητες. 

ΘΑ ειναι μια κατηγορια. Δεν θα εχει κανενα διαχωρισμο κιλων ή υψους και δικαιωμα συμμετοχης θα εχουν ολοι οι αθλητες ανεξαρτητου ομοσπονδιας!!!

Για αυτους που δεν εχουν προσδοκιες να κερδισουν σε εναν σκληρο και ψηλο ανταγωνισμο, την ιδια μερα προηγειται το πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ οπου οι αθλητες διαχωριζονται αναλογα με τη κατηγορια τους.

Παρομοια Grand Prix εχουν γινει στο παρελθον το 2002 και το 2007 στη Λαρισα οπου το επιπεδο ηταν πραγματικα ψηλο!! Ισως να εχουμε παλι και προσελευση και ξενων αθλητων.

----------


## Panoz

> Δεν θα πρεπει να λειψει κανεις!!!!



Προγραμματισμος ενα χρονο πριν τον αγωνα.  :03. Clap: 

Ανεβαινει κ παλι η ΕΟΣΔ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Όμορφη κίνηση της Ifbb-Eοσδ,πραγματικα θα είναι μια καλή ευκαιρια να κονταροχτυπηθουν αθλητες από ολες τις ομοσπονδίες,εφόσον και η Ifbb δεν βαζει περιορισμους..... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## argyrakis

Είναι ο δεύτερος αγώνας που κάνει η IFBB με χρηματικό έπαθλο και είναι ανοιχτό για όλες της ομοσπονδίες ο πρώτος αγώνας έγινε το 2007 στην Λάρισα

----------


## Polyneikos

Toν οποιο κερδισες εσυ Στρατο το 2007 !!Αν θυμαμαι καλα,1ος εσυ,2ος ο Τσιρνιωβίτης,3ος ο Τσουνος , 4ος ο Σαρακινης...

----------


## NASSER

> Toν οποιο κερδισες εσυ Στρατο το 2007 !!Αν θυμαμαι καλα,1ος εσυ,2ος ο Τσιρνιωβίτης,3ος ο Τσουνος , 4ος ο Σαρακινης...


Eτσι ακριβως! 

Η διαφημιση του αγωνα εχει ξεκινησει απο τωρα, ωστε να ενθαρρύνει τους αθλητες να προετοιμαστουν. Το γεγονος πως ειναι ενα Grand Prix με αθλητες ανεξαρτητου ομοσπονδιων και με προσφορα χρηματικων επαθλων στους πρωτους 10 νικητες, κανει τον αγωνα ακομα πιο δελεαστικο.

Σπονσορες και περιπτερα στο χωρο του αγωνα θα ειναι επισης ευπροσδεκτα απο τη διοργανωση.

Στοχος, οσο γινεται καλυτερη προβολη του αθληματος και μια ακομα προσπαθεια απο ανθρωπους που αγαπανε το αθλημα, να το φερουν εκει που του αρμοζει.

----------


## Panoz

> Το ονομαζουν επαγγελματικο (το σωστο θα το λεγαμε ημιεπαγγελματικο) επειδη προσφερονται χρηματικα επαθλα στους νικητες. 
> 
> *ΘΑ ειναι μια κατηγορια. Δεν θα εχει κανενα διαχωρισμο κιλων ή υψους* και δικαιωμα συμμετοχης θα εχουν ολοι οι αθλητες ανεξαρτητου ομοσπονδιας!!!
> 
> Για αυτους που δεν εχουν προσδοκιες να κερδισουν σε εναν σκληρο και ψηλο ανταγωνισμο, την ιδια μερα προηγειται το πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ οπου οι αθλητες διαχωριζονται αναλογα με τη κατηγορια τους.
> 
> Παρομοια Grand Prix εχουν γινει στο παρελθον το 2002 και το 2007 στη Λαρισα οπου το επιπεδο ηταν πραγματικα ψηλο!! Ισως να εχουμε παλι και προσελευση και ξενων αθλητων.


Θα ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο ομως να διακριθει ενας αθλητης λιγοτερων κιλων, καθως οπως φαινεται θα συμμετασχει ολη η αφροκρεμα του ελληνικου ερασιτεχνικου bb...
 :01. Neutral:

----------


## Muscleboss

To παν και το καναν... μπράβο τους... νομίζω τελικά οτι αυτά τα ανοιχτά grand prix με τα χρηματικά έπαθλα μπορεί να είναι κίνητρα για τους αθλητές και ευκαιρία να δούμε τα μεγάλα ονόματα που συνήθως διασπώνται στις ομοδπονδίες σε μια κατα μέτωπο μάχη.

Τι καλύτερο από την ανακοίνωση του αγώνα 1 χρόνο πριν... :03. Clap: 

Περιμένουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Θα ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο ομως να διακριθει ενας αθλητης λιγοτερων κιλων, καθως οπως φαινεται θα συμμετασχει ολη η αφροκρεμα του ελληνικου ερασιτεχνικου bb...


Πάνο εσυ βαλε τα δυνατα σου για το πανελληνιο αρχικα και αν νιωθεις δυνατος συμμετασχεις και στο Grand Prix. 
Bαλε και αβαταρ σου να εχουμε μια εικονα σου  :01. Wink:

----------


## Panoz

> Πάνο εσυ βαλε τα δυνατα σου για το πανελληνιο αρχικα και αν νιωθεις δυνατος συμμετασχεις και στο Grand Prix. 
> Bαλε και αβαταρ σου να εχουμε μια εικονα σου


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Δεν θα πρεπει να λειψει κανεις!!!!


Καλησπερα σε ολους.Ειμαι ο ενας απο τους διοργανωτες του επαγγελματικου αγωνα που θα διεξαχθει τον επομενο Μαιο στην Θεσσαλονικη.Για οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια σχετικα ειμαι παντα στη διαθεση σας,τοσο εγω οσο και ο ετερος εκ των διοργανωτων Παπαντωνης Δημητρης Μιστερ Ελλας 1982 (για οσους θυμουνται).Ελπιζουμε οτι θα γινει ενας ανεπαναληπτος αγωνας.Πληροφοριακα ο αγωνας θα διεξαχθει στο Βελλειδιο στην Θεσσαλονικη αμεσως μετα το τελος του Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. υπο την αιγιδα της.Δικαιωμα συμμετοχης εχουν ολοι οσοι θα εχουν δελτιο αθλητη σε Αθλητικο Συλλογο της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. Στην προσπαθεια μας να βοηθησουμε τους Ελληνες Αθλητες δεν θα εχουν δικαιωμα συμμετοχης αθλητες εκτος Ελλαδος.Το χρηματικο επαθλο θα κατανεμηθει στους 10 πρωτους νικητες.Το υψος του χρηματικου ποσου θα ανακοινωθει μεχρι το τελος του ετους οποτε θα κυκλοφορησει και η επισημη αφισσα του αγωνα.Ευχαριστω.

Με εκτιμιση,Παπαγεωργιου Νικος.

----------


## ioannis1

γεια συ νικο.βαλε και καμια φωτο σου να σε δουνε και οι αλλοι...

----------


## efklidis oyst

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.Ειμαι ο ενας απο τους διοργανωτες του επαγγελματικου αγωνα που θα διεξαχθει τον επομενο Μαιο στην Θεσσαλονικη.Για οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια σχετικα ειμαι παντα στη διαθεση σας,τοσο εγω οσο και ο ετερος εκ των διοργανωτων Παπαντωνης Δημητρης Μιστερ Ελλας 1982 (για οσους θυμουνται).Ελπιζουμε οτι θα γινει ενας ανεπαναληπτος αγωνας.Πληροφοριακα ο αγωνας θα διεξαχθει στο Βελλειδιο στην Θεσσαλονικη αμεσως μετα το τελος του Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. υπο την αιγιδα της.Δικαιωμα συμμετοχης εχουν ολοι οσοι θα εχουν δελτιο αθλητη σε Αθλητικο Συλλογο της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. Στην προσπαθεια μας να βοηθησουμε τους Ελληνες Αθλητες δεν θα εχουν δικαιωμα συμμετοχης αθλητες εκτος Ελλαδος.Το χρηματικο επαθλο θα κατανεμηθει στους 10 πρωτους νικητες.Το υψος του χρηματικου ποσου θα ανακοινωθει μεχρι το τελος του ετους οποτε θα κυκλοφορησει και η επισημη αφισσα του αγωνα.Ευχαριστω.
> 
> Με εκτιμιση,Παπαγεωργιου Νικος.


geia sou re nikola vale kai to vasilaki stin priza na parei meros kali kinisi kai to xrimatiko na min ipirxe osoi agapane to athlima kai tous aresei na simexoun se agwnes bb tha paroun meros kai ton diorganwnei enas anthrwpos pou xerei para polla apo bb opws o nikos niko vale foto apo agwnes

----------


## Muscleboss

ευκλίδη γράψε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σε παρακαλώ.

κ. Παπαγεωργίου σας ευχαριστούμε για την ανακοίνωση σας στο φόρουμ, το bodybuilding.gr θα στηρίξει τον αγώνα αυτό με όλους τους τρόπους καθώς πιστεύουμε ότι είναι μια σοβαρή και πρωτοποριακή προσπάθεια που αξίζει στήριξης.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλά έκανες νίκο και έγκαιρα βάλατε την ενημέρωση πιστεύω αν κρίνουμε απο τους τελευταίους αγώνες θα έχει μεγάλη προβολή και μέσα απο το φόρουμ και επειδή είναι μια καλή κίνηση αξίζει να έχει την σωστή προβολή .

είναι δέλεαρ για τους καλούς αθλητες να συμετέχουν γιατί πραγματικά θα είναι καλός ανταγωνισμός και αξίζει και ασχετα με την θέση που θα πάρει κάποιος θα λέει αγωνίστηκα με τους καλύτερους και μας γυρνάει πολλα χρόνια πίσω και επειδή θα είναι  στην θεσσαλονίκη έχω να πώ πως η θεσσαλονίκη έχει παραδοση και έχει μεγάλο κοινό που αγαπάει το ββ.

και ο κόσμος που αγαπάει το ββ στηρίζει τέτοιες προσπάθειες ανεξάρτητα απο ομοσπονδίες , μόνο μην με πιάσει καμία τρέλα και κανω καμια προετοιμασία έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων (πλάκα κάνω αλλα ποτε δεν ξέρεις) :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> μόνο μην με πιάσει καμία τρέλα και κανω καμια προετοιμασία έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων (πλάκα κάνω αλλα ποτε δεν ξέρεις)


να μη κάνεις καθόλου πλάκα και ξεκίνα προετοιμασία, αντε γιατι πολυ βαριόμαστε τελευταία νομίζω, βεβαια δε σ'αφηνουν και να αγιάσεις ηλια το καταλαβαίνω αλλα δε θες και πολύ, σχεδόν έτοιμος είσαι   :03. Thumb up: 


πολύ καλη κίνηση και μπραβο στους διοργανωτές  :03. Clap:

----------


## efklidis oyst

> ευκλίδη γράψε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σε παρακαλώ.
> 
> κ. Παπαγεωργίου σας ευχαριστούμε για την ανακοίνωση σας στο φόρουμ, το bodybuilding.gr θα στηρίξει τον αγώνα αυτό με όλους τους τρόπους καθώς πιστεύουμε ότι είναι μια σοβαρή και πρωτοποριακή προσπάθεια που αξίζει στήριξης.
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


 ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΗΚΑ Muscleboss

----------


## efklidis oyst

> καλά έκανες νίκο και έγκαιρα βάλατε την ενημέρωση πιστεύω αν κρίνουμε απο τους τελευταίους αγώνες θα έχει μεγάλη προβολή και μέσα απο το φόρουμ και επειδή είναι μια καλή κίνηση αξίζει να έχει την σωστή προβολή .
> 
> είναι δέλεαρ για τους καλούς αθλητες να συμετέχουν γιατί πραγματικά θα είναι καλός ανταγωνισμός και αξίζει και ασχετα με την θέση που θα πάρει κάποιος θα λέει αγωνίστηκα με τους καλύτερους και μας γυρνάει πολλα χρόνια πίσω και επειδή θα είναι  στην θεσσαλονίκη έχω να πώ πως η θεσσαλονίκη έχει παραδοση και έχει μεγάλο κοινό που αγαπάει το ββ.
> 
> και ο κόσμος που αγαπάει το ββ στηρίζει τέτοιες προσπάθειες ανεξάρτητα απο ομοσπονδίες , μόνο μην με πιάσει καμία τρέλα και κανω καμια προετοιμασία έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων (πλάκα κάνω αλλα ποτε δεν ξέρεις)


 Hλια μην κανεις πλακα καντω εμεις αυτο θελουμε και ωπος ειπε και ο φωτης δεν χρειαζεσε και πολυ προετειμασια.

----------


## nicolaos_m

> Hλια μην κανεις πλακα καντω εμεις αυτο θελουμε και ωπος ειπε και ο φωτης δεν χρειαζεσε και πολυ προετειμασια.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο πιστέυω ΚΑΝΤΟ!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> ευκλίδη γράψε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σε παρακαλώ.
> 
> κ. Παπαγεωργίου σας ευχαριστούμε για την ανακοίνωση σας στο φόρουμ, το bodybuilding.gr θα στηρίξει τον αγώνα αυτό με όλους τους τρόπους καθώς πιστεύουμε ότι είναι μια σοβαρή και πρωτοποριακή προσπάθεια που αξίζει στήριξης.
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Παναγιωτη ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την φιλοξενια.
Η αγαπη για το αθλημα ειναι αυτη που μπορει να μας ενωσει.
Εμεις κανουμε την προσπαθεια και ειμαι βεβαιος οτι θα βοηθησουν ολοι.
Ευχαριστουμε και παλι.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> καλά έκανες νίκο και έγκαιρα βάλατε την ενημέρωση πιστεύω αν κρίνουμε απο τους τελευταίους αγώνες θα έχει μεγάλη προβολή και μέσα απο το φόρουμ και επειδή είναι μια καλή κίνηση αξίζει να έχει την σωστή προβολή .
> 
> είναι δέλεαρ για τους καλούς αθλητες να συμετέχουν γιατί πραγματικά θα είναι καλός ανταγωνισμός και αξίζει και ασχετα με την θέση που θα πάρει κάποιος θα λέει αγωνίστηκα με τους καλύτερους και μας γυρνάει πολλα χρόνια πίσω και επειδή θα είναι  στην θεσσαλονίκη έχω να πώ πως η θεσσαλονίκη έχει παραδοση και έχει μεγάλο κοινό που αγαπάει το ββ.
> 
> και ο κόσμος που αγαπάει το ββ στηρίζει τέτοιες προσπάθειες ανεξάρτητα απο ομοσπονδίες , μόνο μην με πιάσει καμία τρέλα και κανω καμια προετοιμασία έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων (πλάκα κάνω αλλα ποτε δεν ξέρεις)


Ηλια καλημερα.Επειδη οπως ξερεις Λακωνιζω και επειδη σε ξερω λεω οτι ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## efklidis oyst

> Ηλια καλημερα.Επειδη οπως ξερεις Λακωνιζω και επειδη σε ξερω λεω οτι ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ!!!


Καλημερα Πες τα νικο πες τα  ο Ηλιας ειναι πολυ καλος και χωρις προετειμασια και μακαρι να βλεπαμε και εσενα καποια στηγμη ξανα σε αγωνες.Το καλο με το αθλημα τα τελευταια χρονια ειναι οτι εμεις οι νεοι αθλητες εχουμε εσας σαν παραδειγματα και εισαστε οτι καλητερο για το αθλημα και μεσο του φορουμ μας κανετε να το αγαπαμε περισοτερο.επησης θελω να σε ευαριστησω γιατι εσυ με εβαλες στην πριζα με το βασιλακη να ασχοληθω με τους αγωνες και προσπαθω καθε χρονο να ειμαι και καλητερος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σημασία έχει να πάει καλά ο αγώνας η θεσσαλονίκη είναι ιδανική για τέτοιες διοργανώσεις και κάθε επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση είναι ένα συν για το ββ ,θα γίνει θύρα 4 το βελίδειο χαχαχααχαχα!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## efklidis oyst

> σημασία έχει να πάει καλά ο αγώνας η θεσσαλονίκη είναι ιδανική για τέτοιες διοργανώσεις και κάθε επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση είναι ένα συν για το ββ ,θα γίνει θύρα 4 το βελίδειο χαχαχααχαχα!!!!


 Πανικος θα γινει θα καει το βελιδειο

----------


## James

Πολυ καλη κινηση,πιστευω είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να δουμε όλους τους καλους αθλητες ανεξαρτητων ομοσπονδιων ...

----------


## Akis85

Συγχαρητήρια και καλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτές. Να ρωτησω θα υπάρχει και γυναικεία κατηγορια για τα έπαθλα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Η πρωτη αφισα που ξεκινησε να κυκλοφορει για τον αγωνα, με τις πρωτες δηλωσεις! Η επισημη αφισα θα κυκλοφορησει την περιοδο των Χριστουγγενων. Ο απεικονιζομενος guest poser του αγωνα και οι πρωτοι χορηγοι του αγωνα στην αφισα!!
Και φυσικα το επικεντρο της διοργανωσης ειναι τα χρηματικα επαθλα που για αρχη ειναι 8000€ Δεν εχουν δωθει τοσα χρηματα σε ελληνικα δεδομενα!

----------


## KATERINI 144

γνωστό το λογότυπο bodybuilding   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mantus3

απο οτι βλεπω μεχρι τωρα εχει πολυ δυνατους χωριγους... ο Καραμανλακης ξερουμε αμα θα παιξει?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *Ο απεικονιζομενος guest poser του αγωνα και οι πρωτοι χορηγοι του αγωνα στην αφισα!!*


 :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Να ρωτησω θα υπάρχει και γυναικεία κατηγορια για τα έπαθλα?


Παιδιά να το ρωτήσω και εγώ αυτο μηπως ξέρει κανένας.... ?

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

καλη ιδεα αλλα περυσι δεν ειχε.

----------


## NASSER

> Συγχαρητήρια και καλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτές. Να ρωτησω θα υπάρχει και γυναικεία κατηγορια για τα έπαθλα?


Oχι δεν εχει αναφερθει γυναικεια κατηγορια για τα επαθλα, γιατι οι γυναικες διαχωριζονται σε κατηγοριες αναλογα με το σωματοτυπο και η προσελευση τους δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικη για να δημιουργηθουν κτηγοριες με επαθλα.
Μεχρι τελος του χρονου αν δηλωθουν συμμετοχες απο αξιολογες αθλητριες για την περιοδο των αγωνων, υπαρχει η σκεψη να δημιουργηθει μια open κατηγορια γυναικων με χρηματικο επαθλο.
Ωστοσο μπορουν να συμμετασχουν στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ που ειναι την ιδια μερα. Δικαιωμα συμμετοχης εχουν οσες θα εχουν δελτιο αθλητη απο συλλογο της ομοσπονδιας και οσες δεν θα ειναι τιμωρημενες...

----------


## Μαρία

> Oχι δεν εχει αναφερθει γυναικεια κατηγορια για τα επαθλα, γιατι οι γυναικες διαχωριζονται σε κατηγοριες αναλογα με το σωματοτυπο και η προσελευση τους δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικη για να δημιουργηθουν κτηγοριες με επαθλα.
> Μεχρι τελος του χρονου αν δηλωθουν συμμετοχες απο αξιολογες αθλητριες για την περιοδο των αγωνων, υπαρχει η σκεψη να δημιουργηθει μια open κατηγορια γυναικων με χρηματικο επαθλο.
> Ωστοσο μπορουν να συμμετασχουν στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ που ειναι την ιδια μερα. Δικαιωμα συμμετοχης εχουν οσες θα εχουν δελτιο αθλητη απο συλλογο της ομοσπονδιας και οσες δεν θα ειναι τιμωρημενες...





Πολύ ωραία σκέψη,μακάρι να δημιουργηθεί μια τέτοια κατηγορία που θα συμμετέχουν κ γυναίκες.

----------


## Panoz

> Η πρωτη αφισα που ξεκινησε να κυκλοφορει για τον αγωνα, με τις πρωτες δηλωσεις! Η επισημη αφισα θα κυκλοφορησει την περιοδο των Χριστουγγενων. Ο απεικονιζομενος guest poser του αγωνα και οι πρωτοι χορηγοι του αγωνα στην αφισα!!
> Και φυσικα το επικεντρο της διοργανωσης ειναι τα χρηματικα επαθλα που για αρχη ειναι 8000€ Δεν εχουν δωθει τοσα χρηματα σε ελληνικα δεδομενα!



Πολυ ωραια η προσπαθεια που γινεται και χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα....

----------


## crow

> Oχι δεν εχει αναφερθει γυναικεια κατηγορια για τα επαθλα, γιατι οι γυναικες διαχωριζονται σε κατηγοριες αναλογα με το σωματοτυπο και η προσελευση τους δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικη για να δημιουργηθουν κτηγοριες με επαθλα.
> Μεχρι τελος του χρονου αν δηλωθουν συμμετοχες απο αξιολογες αθλητριες για την περιοδο των αγωνων, υπαρχει η σκεψη να δημιουργηθει μια open κατηγορια γυναικων με χρηματικο επαθλο.
> Ωστοσο μπορουν να συμμετασχουν στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ που ειναι την ιδια μερα. Δικαιωμα συμμετοχης εχουν οσες θα εχουν δελτιο αθλητη απο συλλογο της ομοσπονδιας και οσες δεν θα ειναι τιμωρημενες...


Υπαρχουν κ τιμωρημενες αθλητριες???? και εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι αντρικο προνομιο

----------


## vagg

πολυ καλη κινηση...θα ειναι πραγματικα πολυ εντυπωσιακο...περιμενω με ανυπομονισια οταν θα τσακωνονται εδω οι προεδροι...χαχααχχααχαχχαχα


ιωαννη σκεφτεσε να παρεις μερος;;;

----------


## Panoz

> Υπαρχουν κ τιμωρημενες αθλητριες???? και εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι αντρικο προνομιο



 :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Ο αγωνας αυτος ηδη εχει συζητηθει πολυ και πολλοι εχουν δηλωσει πως θα συμμετασχουν. Ισως να ειναι και ο κορυφαιος αγωνας της τελευταιας δεκαετιας καθως το σιγουρο ειναι πως πολλοι θελουν να δουν απο κοντα την διεξαγωγη αυτου του αγωνα.
Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  θα ειναι σιγουρα και αυτο εκει και θα δωσει δυναμικο παρον!

 Περιμενουνμε την επισημη αφισα του αγωνα με ακριβη ημερομηνια και ωρα, καθως τηθεται θεμα να προστεθει μια open κατηγορια γυναικων με χρηματικο επαθλο.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Νasser δωσε μου σε παρακαλω τον ορισμο "ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟΣ" αγωνας της τελευταιας δεκαετιας ?

Και ποιος ηταν πριν αυτα τα δεκα χρονια ο κορυφαιος?

Δεν ερωτω ειρωνικα μην παρεξηγηθω αδελφε!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Θεσσαλονίκη ε? Καθόλου άσχημα. Πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε από κοντά αθλητές του bobybuiling Που τόσο αγαπάμε.
Όσο για σένα Ηλία, σκέψου το!! Θα έχεις μεγάλη κερκίδα!

----------


## NASSER

> Νasser δωσε μου σε παρακαλω τον ορισμο "ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟΣ" αγωνας της τελευταιας δεκαετιας ?
> 
> Και ποιος ηταν πριν αυτα τα δεκα χρονια ο κορυφαιος?
> 
> Δεν ερωτω ειρωνικα μην παρεξηγηθω αδελφε!



Χαιρομαι που ρωτας Στελιο γιατι θα πρεπει να διευκρυνισουμε ποτε ενας αγωνας θεωρειτε καλος και ποτε οχι.
Πετυχημενος αγωνας ειναι ενας οταν εχει καλο αριθμο συμμετοχων με αθλητες ψηλου επιπεδου και μεγαλο αριθμο θεατων. Αυτα τα δυο προκειται να τα εχει αυτος ο αγωνας.!
Επειτα τα χρηματικα επαθλα ειναι κατι που απουσιαζει σε ολους τους αγωνες καθως δικαιολουνται λογο του οτι απευθυνονται σε ερασιτεχνικο επιπεδο. Εδω Καλουνται ολοι οι αθλητες να διαγωνιστουν και να βραβευτουν με χρηματικα επαθλα. Ειναι ενα δελεαρ που μετραει.

Κορυφαιοι αγωνες για μενα τα περασμενα χρονια σε ελληνικο επιπεδο ηταν της IFBB στη Λαρισσα το 2002, το grand prix στη Λαρισσα το 2007, το πανελληνιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ το 2009 και τo πρωταθλημα της WABBA το 2009. Και στους τεσσερις αγωνες ειχε μεγαλη προσελευση αθλητων και θεατων και εμειναν αξεχαστοι για οσους τους εζησαν απο κοντα.
Για την προηγουμενη δεκαετια εσυ προσωπικα τους εζησες απο κοντα στη ΝΑΒΒΑ με προεδρο τον κ. Τσοπουριδη και δεν χριαζεται να τους αναφερω.

Προσπαθειες για καλους αγωνες και με εξοδα να διεξαχθουν εγιναν αρκετοι αλλα δεν ξεχωρισαν. Για φετος 2009 νιωσαμε μια διαφορα! Ελπιζω να εχουμε καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Και ερωτω τωρα εγω (για να πω την τελικη γνωμη) αν ενας αγωνας εχει 3 υψηλου επιπεδου αθλητες στους 15-20 που ειναι εδω στην Ελλαδα και με πολυ κοσμο , θεωρητε επιτυχημενος?

----------


## NASSER

> Και ερωτω τωρα εγω (για να πω την τελικη γνωμη) αν ενας αγωνας εχει 3 υψηλου επιπεδου αθλητες στους 15-20 που ειναι εδω στην Ελλαδα και με πολυ κοσμο , θεωρητε επιτυχημενος?


Οχι Στελιο με δυο-τρεις δεν θα ειναι, αλλα επειδη προβλεπετε οι αθλητες επιπεδου να ειναι αρκετα περισσοτεροι (ηδη γνωριζω καποια ατομα που θα συμμετεχουν) ναι θα ειναι επιτυχημενος αγωνας. Ποια η δικη σου γνωμη Στελιο. που προβλαματιζεσαι?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ποσοι ειναι μπορεις να μου πεις ενα νουμερο?

----------


## The Rock

ΝΑ ρωτήσω κάτι παιδιά ? Η πρώτη 3αδα ή 5άδα ξέρω γω θα πάρει IFBB Pro Card ?

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά συγνώμη που διακόπτω, αλλά μπαίνουμε σε μια διαδικασία που δε βγάζει πουθενά. Το γνωρίζετε οτι σς εκτιμώ και τους δυο σαν άτομα, αλλά νομίζω οτι δεν κάνει καλό στο φόρουμ να ανοιχτεί τέτοια συζήτηση μέσα σε αυτο το θέμα ειδικά.

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ο λογος?

----------


## NASSER

> Ποσοι ειναι μπορεις να μου πεις ενα νουμερο?


Στελιο εισαι εκτος τοπικ πλεον. Πολυ το ψηριζεις αν και γνωριζω πως εχεις αριστες σχεσεις με τους διοργανωτες. Ή κανω λαθος? Αν εχεις να προσθεσεις κατι , γραφτο. Αν θες μονο να κανεις αντιπαραθεση πες μας το να το συνεχισουμε σε αλλο τοπικ. 
Ο αριθμος που γνωριζω εγω ξεπερναει τους 10 προς το παρον. Το ποιοι ειναι δεν εχει νοημα να τους αναφερω αν και δεν θελουν και οι ιδιοι.

----------


## NASSER

> ΝΑ ρωτήσω κάτι παιδιά ? Η πρώτη 3αδα ή 5άδα ξέρω γω θα πάρει IFBB Pro Card ?


Κανενας δεν παιρνει Pro card. Λαθος καταλαβες.

----------


## The Rock

> Κανενας δεν παιρνει Pro card. Λαθος καταλαβες.


Η IFBB  τότε που κολλάει εδώ ?

----------


## NASSER

> Η IFBB  τότε που κολλάει εδώ ?


Η ομοσπονδια που καλυπτει αυτον τον αγωνα ειναι η IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ. Δηλαδη η ερασιτεχνικη ομοσπονδια της IFBB στην Ελλαδα. Απο την IFBB ενας αθλητης μπορει εφοσον διακρηθει στο πρωταθλημα της χωρας του και επειτα στους διεθνεις αγωνες της ομοσπονδιας, να κανει αιτηση για επαγγελματικη καρτα. Δεν γινεσαι απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη επαγγελματιας ετσι απλα.

----------


## The Rock

> Η ομοσπονδια που καλυπτει αυτον τον αγωνα ειναι η IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ. Δηλαδη η ερασιτεχνικη ομοσπονδια της IFBB στην Ελλαδα. Απο την IFBB ενας αθλητης μπορει εφοσον διακρηθει στο πρωταθλημα της χωρας του και επειτα στους διεθνεις αγωνες της ομοσπονδιας, να κανει αιτηση για επαγγελματικη καρτα. Δεν γινεσαι απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη επαγγελματιας ετσι απλα.


Ναι καλά σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο ,απλά είχα την αίσθηση ότι έφόσον λέτε όλοι για υψηλό επίπεδο σε τέτοια φάση κατάλαβα ότι θα παίξει ..
Ευχαριστώ !
Άσχετο κανένας από δω από το γκρουπ έχει κάρτα ?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο εισαι εκτος τοπικ πλεον. Πολυ το ψηριζεις αν και γνωριζω πως εχεις αριστες σχεσεις με τους διοργανωτες. Ή κανω λαθος? Αν εχεις να προσθεσεις κατι , γραφτο. Αν θες μονο να κανεις αντιπαραθεση πες μας το να το συνεχισουμε σε αλλο τοπικ. 
> Ο αριθμος που γνωριζω εγω ξεπερναει τους 10 προς το παρον. Το ποιοι ειναι δεν εχει νοημα να τους αναφερω αν και δεν θελουν και οι ιδιοι.


Κοιτα ειμαι εδω για να βοηθησω λεγοντας μονο την αληθεια.
Δεν σε ξερω, αν και εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα (δεν σημαινει οτι τα πιστευω αφου δεν εχουμε μιλησει ποτε)....δεν εχω λογο να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανενα!

Σαν παππους (σε σχεση με εσενα παντα ηλικιακα) μια μικρη συμβουλη , την κρατας η' την πετας: Ποτε μην μηλας με "ΘΑ" ουτε υποθετηκα,εχω καψει την γουνα μου αρκετες φορες.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

εγω παντως κατα πασα πιθανοοτητα θα ειμαι....και λογικα θα ειναι οντως παρα πολυ καλος αγωνας...τοση διαφημηση ,χρηματικα επαθλα σιγουρα καλο κανουν.....και αυτο θα εχει και το σωστο αντικτυπο στους αγωνιζομενους...ωστε να μαζευτουν οσο το δυνατον περισσοτεροι και καλυτεροι...ελπιζω να κατεβω στο πανελληνιο εγω....πρωτη φορα...on stage...

----------


## NASSER

> Κοιτα ειμαι εδω για να βοηθησω λεγοντας μονο την αληθεια.
> Δεν σε ξερω, αν και εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα (δεν σημαινει οτι τα πιστευω αφου δεν εχουμε μιλησει ποτε)....δεν εχω λογο να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση με κανενα!
> 
> Σαν παππους (σε σχεση με εσενα παντα ηλικιακα) μια μικρη συμβουλη , την κρατας η' την πετας: Ποτε μην μηλας με "ΘΑ" ουτε υποθετηκα,εχω καψει την γουνα μου αρκετες φορες.


Το ''ΘΑ'' χριαζεται να το λες οταν θες πραγματικα να πραγματοποιησεις κατι, ή να συμβαλλεις στο να πραγματοποιηθει κατι. Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση εχει κινητοποιηθει η οργανωση αρκετα νορις ωστε το αποτελεσμα να ειναι το καλυτερο. Και αν δεν γινει, δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος. Κοιταμε μπροστα. Τουλαχιστον εδω δεν βγηκαμε να λεμε εδω κανουμε τον καλυτερο αγωνα γιατι αυτο που εκαναν καπιοι αλλοι δεν ηταν καλο. Κοιταμε μπροστα και οχι πισω.
Σεβομαι τις συμβουλη σου και συντομα ευχομαι με το καλο,θα τα πουμε απο κοντα ολοι μαζι, διοργανωτες αθλητες και team bodybuilding.gr.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω μόλις γύρισα απο θεσσαλονίκη ήμουν για δουλεια και μπήκα για λίγο γιατί την κυριακη παντρεύεται ο στρατης ο αργυρακης και παω σε λιγο στο πάρτυ που εχει σήμερα .

εχω να πώ πως στην ελλαδα ποτε δεν δηλώνουν συμετοχη απο πολύ νωρίς αλλα για τον συγκεκριμένο αγωνα λόγω της έγκαιρης προβολής ήδη ακούγονται ονόματα και επειδή ξέρω ότι οι διοργανωτες είναι παιδια του χωρου και καλοπροαίρετα και δεν μιλάω υποθετικα τωρα γιατί με γνωρίζουν και τους γνωρίζω προσωπικα και πολλα χρόνια μάλιστα και πιστεύω θα είναι ενα σημαντικό γεγονός το θετικό είναι η έγκαιρη προβολή και το χρηματικό επαθλο που ακούστηκε είναι δελεαρ απλα δεν είναι το παν για να συμετεχει καποιος σε αγωνες ββ γιατί όπως εχω ξαναπεί δεν είναι καλό ντιλ γιατί τα εξοδα είναι περισσότερα και ο λόγος συμετοχής των περισσοτερων μας είναι επειδή γουστα ρουμε και αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε .

αν ήθελα εγω χρηματικό έπαθλο πολύ απλα θα γινόμουν επαγγελματίας , αλλα κατι τετοια καλό χαρτζιλίκι είναι, όπως στην λάρισα που είχε γίνει της ifbb και πήγαμε με τον αργυρακη τσιρνιωβίτη και τσούνο και πήραν 1η , 2η και 3η θεση αντίστοιχα και ο στρατης τότε πήρε 2000 ευρω διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό.

εγω δεν θέλω να είμαι υπερβολικός μπορεί να είμαι και να στηρίζω την ναββα , αλλα επικροτω κάθε καλή και φιλότιμη προσπάθεια όταν προερχεται απο εγκεκριμένη ομοσπονδία και σωστούς ανθρώπους , γιατί βοηθάει στην σωστη προβολή του αθλήματός μας , απλα υπάρχει η συνταγη για να εχει επιτυχία ο αγωνας και το εύχομαι ολόψυχα

----------


## Panoz

Το μονο σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι ο αγωνας........... 

.........*ΘΑ*  :01. Smile:  ειναι απ τους καλυτερους.

Νασερ, γνωριζουμε ημερομηνια στο περιπου? δηλαδη αρχες, μεσα η τελη Μαιου?

----------


## NASSER

> .*Δικαιωμα συμμετοχης εχουν ολοι οσοι θα εχουν δελτιο αθλητη σε Αθλητικο Συλλογο της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. Στην προσπαθεια μας να βοηθησουμε τους Ελληνες Αθλητες δεν θα εχουν δικαιωμα συμμετοχης αθλητες εκτος Ελλαδος.*
> 
> Με εκτιμιση,Παπαγεωργιου Νικος.


Με ευκαιρια το Πανλληνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ τονιζουμε πως οσοι επιθυμουν να παιξουν στον αγωνα θα πρεπει να βγαλουν δελτιο αθλητη σε Αθλητικους Συλλογους της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Ετσι θα ειναι καλυμμένοι και οι αθλητές και οι διοργανωτές. Δεν θα εχουν καμια χρηματικη επιβαρυνση. Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες απευθύνεστε στους διοργανωτες.

----------


## NASSER

> Η πρωτη αφισα που ξεκινησε να κυκλοφορει για τον αγωνα, με τις πρωτες δηλωσεις! Η επισημη αφισα θα κυκλοφορησει την περιοδο των Χριστουγγενων. Ο απεικονιζομενος guest poser του αγωνα και οι πρωτοι χορηγοι του αγωνα στην αφισα!!
> Και φυσικα το επικεντρο της διοργανωσης ειναι τα χρηματικα επαθλα που για αρχη ειναι 8000€ Δεν εχουν δωθει τοσα χρηματα σε ελληνικα δεδομενα!


Επαξια ο Μανωλης θα ειναι ο guest poser του αγωνα! Συντομα η τελικη αφισα!

----------


## ioannis1

θα μαζευτει πολυς και καλος κοσμος να παιξει.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

ετσι μακαρι....να παει μπροστα το αθλημα...σιγα σιγα...καιρος ειναι...ευγε....εγω θα κατεβω στο πανελληνιο......που θα γινει την ιδια μερα....

----------


## James

Καλη επιτυχια pepeismene !!

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μαιος 2010 πλησιαζει και αυτη η φωτο ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικη των ανθρωπων που θα εκπροσωπησουν τον αγωνα!
Απο αριστερα, Δημητρης Παπαντωνης Μανωλης Καραμανλακης και Νικος Παπαγεωργιου!

----------


## Panoz

> Ο Μαιος 2010 πλησιαζει και αυτη η φωτο ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικη των ανθρωπων που θα εκπροσωπησουν τον αγωνα!
> Απο αριστερα, Δημητρης Παπαντωνης Μανωλης Καραμανλακης και Νικος Παπαγεωργιου!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spirospros

αυτο ειναι κ χρηματικο επαθλο θα γινει χαμος απο συμμετοχες  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Panoz

NASSER, χωρις να βαζω κ το χερι τη φωτια  :01. Smile:  το βαλκανικο φετος θα γινει Σερβια λιγο πριν το πανευρωπαικο ανδρων, δηλ πριν τις 14-17 Μαιου.

Το πανελληνιο γινεται παντα μια βδομαδα πριν το βαλκανικο.

Αρα πανελληνιο κ grand prix μαζι λογικα θα γινουν καπου αρχες Μαιου. αποκλειεται μετα τις 14 του μηνος..... :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

> NASSER, χωρις να βαζω κ το χερι τη φωτια  το βαλκανικο φετος θα γινει Σερβια λιγο πριν το πανευρωπαικο ανδρων, δηλ πριν τις 14-17 Μαιου.
> 
> Το πανελληνιο γινεται παντα μια βδομαδα πριν το βαλκανικο.
> 
> Αρα πανελληνιο κ grand prix μαζι λογικα θα γινουν καπου αρχες Μαιου. αποκλειεται μετα τις 14 του μηνος.....


Eτσι ειναι ΠΑν Ελπιζω να προλαβουν ολοι οι αθλητες να ειναι ετοιμοι, αν και το σωστο ειναι να εισαι 2-3 βδομαδες πριν τον αγωνα ετοιμος.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Τερμα τα ονειρα για κοψιδια τα χριστουγεννα.
τα κεφαλια στους  κυλιακους
το ημερολογια στο χερι και βουρ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

θα κατεβεις στον αγωνα GEORGEXX1?!   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> θα κατεβεις στον αγωνα GEORGEXX1?!


ΟΧΙ δεν ειμαι ετοιμος για τετοια εκδηλωση.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

κοψιδια φορ εβερ....αχχαχ....μια χαρα θα φαμε τα χριστουγεννα...το φαι ειναι λατρεια...και μαι χαρα θα τα προλαβουμε ολα....ολα γινονται....

----------


## NASSER

Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις! 
Με το τελος του 2009 ξεκιναει η αντιστροφη μετρηση για εναν κορυφαιο αγωνα καθως δεν εχουν δωθει ποτε τοσα χρηματικα επαθλα και δεν ειχε κανενας ελληνικος αγωνας τοση επισημοτητα! 16 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2010



Σταθεροι αγωνιστες αυτης της διοργανωσης εκ μερους της EΟΣΔ-IFBB της νομιμης ομοσπονδιας σωματικης διαπλασης στην Ελλαδα, ο συλλογος ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ με τον Παπαγεωργιου Νικολαο, και την εταιρεια Phd Hellas Team με τον Παπαντωνη Δημητρη!
Το bodybuilding.gr απο την αρχη υποστηριζει και προωθει αυτην την αξιολογη προσπαθεια και φυσικα θα ειμαστε εκει να την υποστηριξουμε!

Η ημερομηνια εχει οριστει 16 Μαιου! Για οσους διαγωνιστουν καλη δυναμη!!!
Εγω περιμενω να απολαυσω Μανωλη Καραμανλακη και φυσικα και τους καλους φιλους που θα διαγωνιστουν! Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!

----------


## alextg

> Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις! 
> Με το τελος του 2009 ξεκιναει η αντιστροφη μετρηση για εναν κορυφαιο αγωνα καθως δεν εχουν δωθει ποτε τοσα χρηματικα επαθλα και δεν ειχε κανενας ελληνικος αγωνας τοση επισημοτητα! 16 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Σταθεροι αγωνιστες αυτης της διοργανωσης εκ μερους της EΟΣΔ-IFBB της νομιμης ομοσπονδιας σωματικης διαπλασης στην Ελλαδα, ο συλλογος ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ με τον Παπαγεωργιου Νικολαο, και την εταιρεια Phd Hellas Team με τον Παπαντωνη Δημητρη!
> Το bodybuilding.gr απο την αρχη υποστηριζει και προωθει αυτην την αξιολογη προσπαθεια και φυσικα θα ειμαστε εκει να την υποστηριξουμε!
> 
> Η ημερομηνια εχει οριστει 16 Μαιου! Για οσους διαγωνιστουν καλη δυναμη!!!
> Εγω περιμενω να απολαυσω Μανωλη Καραμανλακη και φυσικα και τους καλους φιλους που θα διαγωνιστουν! Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!


Μαλιστα ... κατσε να το σημειωσουμε στο καλενταρι μας να ανεβουμε μια βολτα απο την συνπρωτευουσα εκεινες τις μερες ... Και εχω καιρο να ανεβω  :01. Smile:  Μιας και η βορειος Ελλαδα μας τιμα με την παρουσια της στους αγωνες εδω , πιστευω οτι πρεπει να ανταποδοσουμε ...

----------


## Panoz

> Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις! 
> Με το τελος του 2009 ξεκιναει η αντιστροφη μετρηση για εναν κορυφαιο αγωνα καθως δεν εχουν δωθει ποτε τοσα χρηματικα επαθλα και δεν ειχε κανενας ελληνικος αγωνας τοση επισημοτητα! 16 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Σταθεροι αγωνιστες αυτης της διοργανωσης εκ μερους της EΟΣΔ-IFBB της νομιμης ομοσπονδιας σωματικης διαπλασης στην Ελλαδα, ο συλλογος ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ με τον Παπαγεωργιου Νικολαο, και την εταιρεια Phd Hellas Team με τον Παπαντωνη Δημητρη!
> Το bodybuilding.gr απο την αρχη υποστηριζει και προωθει αυτην την αξιολογη προσπαθεια και φυσικα θα ειμαστε εκει να την υποστηριξουμε!
> 
> Η ημερομηνια εχει οριστει 16 Μαιου! Για οσους διαγωνιστουν καλη δυναμη!!!
> Εγω περιμενω να απολαυσω Μανωλη Καραμανλακη και φυσικα και τους καλους φιλους που θα διαγωνιστουν! Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!


Δεν θα γινει μαζι με το πανελληνιο, Νασερ?

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Στο βελλιδιο οπως αρχικα ειχε οριστει;;

----------


## NASSER

> Δεν θα γινει μαζι με το πανελληνιο, Νασερ?





> Στο βελλιδιο οπως αρχικα ειχε οριστει;;


Ναι ως προς τον τοπο δεν αλλαζει τιποτα παιδια! Θα γινει στο Βελλιδιο μαζι με το πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα.

Πανο η ημερομηνια ειναι 16 Μαιου δεν ξερω κατα ποσο επιρρεαζει το βαλκανικο που ειναι την ιδια εποχη. Καλα να ειμαστε και παμε παρεα στο βαλκανικο!

----------


## crow

> Ναι ως προς τον τοπο δεν αλλαζει τιποτα παιδια! Θα γινει στο Βελλιδιο μαζι με το πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα.
> 
> Πανο η ημερομηνια ειναι 16 Μαιου δεν ξερω κατα ποσο επιρρεαζει το βαλκανικο που ειναι την ιδια εποχη. Καλα να ειμαστε και παμε παρεα στο βαλκανικο!


Νασσερ δηλωση ειναι αυτο για το βαλκανικο?????Δηλ θα θυμηθουμε παλιες καλες εποχες?????? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

> Νασσερ δηλωση ειναι αυτο για το βαλκανικο?????Δηλ θα θυμηθουμε παλιες καλες εποχες??????


Αυτο ελεγα πριν λιγο με τον Βασιλιου τον Κωνσταντινο!!! Πολυ γελιο εκεινο το βαλκανικο!!!

----------


## Panoz

> Αυτο ελεγα πριν λιγο με τον Βασιλιου τον Κωνσταντινο!!! Πολυ γελιο εκεινο το βαλκανικο!!!



Αυτο που πηρε ο Μανωλης στη Βουλγαρια? :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

> Αυτο που πηρε ο Μανωλης στη Βουλγαρια?


Ναι σε αυτο Πανο! Ελενξα το ημερολογιο αγωνων της ΙFBB και δεν εχει βγει ακομα για το 2010. Αμα αλλαξει κατι θα ενημερωσουμε!

----------


## Panoz

> Ναι σε αυτο Πανο! Ελενξα το ημερολογιο αγωνων της ΙFBB και δεν εχει βγει ακομα για το 2010. Αμα αλλαξει κατι θα ενημερωσουμε!


Εχει βγει ηδη αλλα οχι με ακριβη ημερομηνια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα γινει πριν το πανελληνιο. 8-9 υποθετω,,

http://www.ifbb.com/newsletter/detai...lish&prov=arch

----------


## Muscleboss

Πάντως η ανακοίνωση τουα αγώνα ένα ολοκληλο χρόνο πριν, τα χρηματικά έπαθληα και η διοργάνωσή του από τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα μας δημιουργούν μεγάλες προσδοκίες απο αυτό τον αγώνα. Επειδή εγώ από Θεσαλλονική δε ξέρω πολλά, το Βελλίδιο, πόσα άτομα χωράει σα θεατές; παίζει να γεμίσει;

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Πάντως η ανακοίνωση τουα αγώνα ένα ολοκληλο χρόνο πριν, τα χρηματικά έπαθληα και η διοργάνωσή του από τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα μας δημιουργούν μεγάλες προσδοκίες απο αυτό τον αγώνα. Επειδή εγώ από Θεσαλλονική δε ξέρω πολλά, το Βελλίδιο, πόσα άτομα χωράει σα θεατές; παίζει να γεμίσει;
> 
> ΜΒ


To 2008 οπου ειχε γινει το πανελληνιο της ΕΟΣΔ ειχε γεμισει 850 θεσεις και ειχε και πολλους ορθιους. Οι αιθουσες του Βελλίδιου ειναι πολυ μεγαλες και επικοινωνουν μεταξυ τους. Δηλαδη στην αναγκη ανοιγει η αιθουσα για χωρητικοτητα 1500 ατομα. Οι αριθμοι ειναι με προδιαγραφες ωστε να μην υπαρχει συνωστισμός και ο θεατης να νιωθει ανετος. Διαφορετικα θα μιλουσαμε για μια αιθουσα των 3000 θεατων.
Τα αποδητηρια και φυσικα η σκηνη του αγωνα ειναι τεραστια και ο φωτισμος ιδανικος ωστε να μην ενοχλείται απο την ζεστη ο αθλητης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

την γνωρίζω την αίθουσα είχα αγωνιστεί και γω σ αυτον τον χωρο είναι φανταστικός και άνετος και πολύ κυριλέ με μεγάλη σκηνή , θα είναι μια πολύ καλή οργάνωση που θα ενθουσιάσει κοινό και αθλητες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ραντεβου στην Θεσσαλονικη λοιπον,να ερθουμε και εμεις προς τα μερη σας !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

Θα ειμαστε και εμεις εκει!!!Δεν θελω να το χασω με τιποτα!!! :03. Thumb up: 


Υ.Σ  Στον 8ο και ο Θεος βοηθος!!!

----------


## alextg

> Θα ειμαστε και εμεις εκει!!!Δεν θελω να το χασω με τιποτα!!!
> 
> 
> Υ.Σ  Στον 8ο και ο Θεος βοηθος!!!


Μαρια να σε δω απο κατω να ζητοκραυγαζεις με τουρλα τη κοιλια και τπτ αλλο  :01. Razz:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

ετσι.....το πανελληνιο την ιδια μερα θα γινει/???επομενως....θα ειμαι και εγω εκει....σιγουρα....αιντε να δουμε ...τι θα δουμε...καλο μας κουραγιο...κοντοζυγωνει ο καιρος της διααιτας....

----------


## NASSER

Αυτη ειναι η Χριστουγεννιατικη εκδοση της αφισας λογο των ημερων καθως αυτο το προφιλ δινει και το λογοτυπο της σελιδας μας που πρωτοπορει στην ενημερωση!!!
Η τελικη αφισα θα μπει εφοσον συμπληρωθουν ολοι οι χορηγοι του αγωνα και ολοι οι παραγοντες που θα βοηθησουν στη διεξαγωγη του αγωνα!
Προς το παρον η διοργανωση ευχεται καλες γιορτες και χαρουμενες μερες σε ολους τους φιλους του www.bodybuilding.gr

----------


## gym

ε ναι λοιπον....θα ειμαι κ εγω εκει.!αντε βρε ,να σας δω κ απο κοντα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
να μην ξεχασω το ρασο μου να βαλω! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Akis85

Ξέρουμε τι ποσό θα πάρει ο 1ος νικητης του αγωνα;;;;;

----------


## NASSER

> Η πρωτη αφισα που ξεκινησε να κυκλοφορει για τον αγωνα, με τις πρωτες δηλωσεις! Η επισημη αφισα θα κυκλοφορησει την περιοδο των Χριστουγγενων. Ο απεικονιζομενος guest poser του αγωνα και οι πρωτοι χορηγοι του αγωνα στην αφισα!!
> Και φυσικα το επικεντρο της διοργανωσης ειναι τα χρηματικα επαθλα που για αρχη ειναι 8000€ Δεν εχουν δωθει τοσα χρηματα σε ελληνικα δεδομενα!





> Ξέρουμε τι ποσό θα πάρει ο 1ος νικητης του αγωνα;;;;;


Eιχαν δηλωθει απο πολύ νωρίς τα ποσα Αkis85 οπως βλεπεις παραπανω. Δεν μπορουμε να δωσουμε λεπτομερειες στα ποσα καθως θα υπαρξει και κατηγορια γυναικων!
  Λεπτομέρειες οσο πλησιαζει ο αγωνας.

----------


## NASSER

> ετσι.....το πανελληνιο την ιδια μερα θα γινει/???επομενως....θα ειμαι και εγω εκει....σιγουρα....αιντε να δουμε ...τι θα δουμε...καλο μας κουραγιο...κοντοζυγωνει ο καιρος της διααιτας....


Φυσικα και θα ειναι την ιδια μερα και το σηματικο ειναι πως οι νικητες των κατηγοριων θα μπορουν να διαγωνιστουν στον ανοιχτο αγωνα με τα χρηματικα επαθλα!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Eιχαν δηλωθει απο πολύ νωρίς τα ποσα Αkis85 οπως βλεπεις παραπανω. Δεν μπορουμε να δωσουμε λεπτομερειες στα ποσα *καθως θα υπαρξει και κατηγορια γυναικων!*
> Λεπτομέρειες οσο πλησιαζει ο αγωνας.


Να υποθεσω πως Κρητικοπουλου και Ναντια (Crow) θα διαγωνιστουν σε αυτην την κατηγορία εφόσον θα εχει γίνει το Πανελλήνιο;
Θα παιξουν όμως στην ίδια κατηγορία όλες οι γυναίκες;Γιατι η Κρητικοπουλου π.χ. παίζεο body fitness και η Ναντια μας παίζει fitness στους αγωνες της Ifbb.

----------


## crow

> Να υποθεσω πως Κρητικοπουλου και Ναντια (Crow) θα διαγωνιστουν σε αυτην την κατηγορία εφόσον θα εχει γίνει το Πανελλήνιο;
> Θα παιξουν όμως στην ίδια κατηγορία όλες οι γυναίκες;Γιατι η Κρητικοπουλου π.χ. παίζεο body fitness και η Ναντια μας παίζει fitness στους αγωνες της Ifbb.


Αν γινει κατηγορια θα παιξουμε αλλα πραγματικα δεν ξερω με τη κριτηρια θα κρινουν τη νικητρια(λογικα θα γινει μονο 1 κατηγορια γυναικων)

----------


## NASSER

Κωστα πως ολες θα πρεπει να μπουν σε μια κατηγορια καθως το ιδιο θα γινει και με τους αντρες ειναι σιγουρο. Αλλωστε σε αριθμο δεν ειναι πολλες οι αθλητριες στην Ελλαδα.
Βασικο κριτήριο θα ειναι η συμμετρια η γραμμωση και η αρμονια.

Φυσικα οι ενδιαφερομενες αθλητριες θα μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν με τους διοργανωτες και να εχουν λεπτομερείς απαντησεις.

Τον τελευταιο λόγο ομως θα τον εχουν οι αναγνωρισμενοι κρητες της ομοσπονδιας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Οκ,κατανοητο !!Ναντια θα είναι μια δυνατη μονομαχία αν προκύψει !!
Επίσης μια ερωτηση που μου εχει μεταφερθει από διαφόρους είναι ότι βγαζωντας καποιος δελτίο στην Ομοσπονδία προκειμενου να συμμετασχει στο ανοικτο grand prix του δίνει δικαιωμα για περαιτερω συμμετοχή του στην Ifbb-Εοσδ αν προηγουμενως συμμετείχε σε αλλες ομοσπονδίες;
Καποιες υποχρεωσεις θα εχει;;Ευλογα ερωτηματα που απλα τα μεταβιβαζω...

----------


## NASSER

Η ομοσπονδια θελοντας να παει το αθλημα μπροστα αποδεχτηκε την προταση των διοργανωτών  για την ανοιχτη κατηγορια με τα χρηματικα επαθλα αρκει φυσικα να αποδεχτουν την υπαρξη κανονισμων οπως ειναι το δελτιο και οι απαραιτητες διαδικασιες ωστε να βρεθει ο αθλητης επι σκηνης. 
Ετσι αν ενας αθλητης ειχε προηγούμενα με την ομοσπονδια παραγραφονται και του δινεται ευκαιρια για μια νεα αρχη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτό είναι ένα θεμα που πιστευω θα απασχολήσει αρκετους αθλητες,ίσως πιο μακροπρόθεσμα,όχι μονο για την συμμετοχή τους σε αυτον τον αγωνα....

----------


## crow

> Οκ,κατανοητο !!Ναντια θα είναι μια δυνατη μονομαχία αν προκύψει !!




Εγω θα'μαι ετοιμη παντος  :08. Turtle: 
 :08. Rifle:  :04. Box:  :04. Box:  :08. Shoot:

----------


## a.minidis

> Εγω θα'μαι ετοιμη παντος


 :04. Box Sack:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Panoz

> Η ομοσπονδια θελοντας να παει το αθλημα μπροστα αποδεχτηκε την προταση των διοργανωτών  για την ανοιχτη κατηγορια με τα χρηματικα επαθλα αρκει φυσικα να αποδεχτουν την υπαρξη κανονισμων οπως ειναι το δελτιο και οι απαραιτητες διαδικασιες ωστε να βρεθει ο αθλητης επι σκηνης. 
> Ετσι αν ενας αθλητης ειχε προηγούμενα με την ομοσπονδια παραγραφονται και του δινεται ευκαιρια για μια νεα αρχη.


Δηλαδη μπορουν να ερθουν και απο αλλες ομοσπονδιες αθλητες, αρκει να βγαλουν δελτιο σε καποιο αθλητικο σωματιο..?

----------


## NASSER

> Δηλαδη μπορουν να ερθουν και απο αλλες ομοσπονδιες αθλητες, αρκει να βγαλουν δελτιο σε καποιο αθλητικο σωματιο..?


Η μονη ομοσποδια του αθληματος ειναι η ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB θα σου απαντουσε και ο προεδρος της ομοσπονδιας!
Επομενος η σωστη απαντηση πως οι αθλητες που ειχαν τημωρηθει για παραβιαση των κανονισμων θα τους επιτραπει να επιστρεψουν και οι αγνωστοι για την ομοσπονδια που θα μπορουν να ανταποκριθουν στο αγωνιστικο bodybuilding θα μπορουν να βγαλουν δελτιο και να αγωνιστουν. 
Τωρα οι αθλητες στιβου ή αλλων αθληματων που ανηκουν σε αλλες ομοσπονδιες δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουν να αγωνιστουν. Για τετοια θεματα καλλο ειναι να απευθυνονται στη γραμματεία της ομοσπονδιας σωματικης διαπλασης.
Ελπιζω να γινομαι κατανοητος προς εσενα Πανο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Panoz

> Η μονη ομοσποδια του αθληματος ειναι η ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB θα σου απαντουσε και ο προεδρος της ομοσπονδιας!
> Επομενος η σωστη απαντηση πως οι αθλητες που ειχαν τημωρηθει για παραβιαση των κανονισμων θα τους επιτραπει να επιστρεψουν και οι αγνωστοι για την ομοσπονδια που θα μπορουν να ανταποκριθουν στο αγωνιστικο bodybuilding θα μπορουν να βγαλουν δελτιο και να αγωνιστουν. 
> *Τωρα οι αθλητες στιβου ή αλλων αθληματων που ανηκουν σε αλλες ομοσπονδιες δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουν να αγωνιστουν.* Για τετοια θεματα καλλο ειναι να απευθυνονται στη γραμματεία της ομοσπονδιας σωματικης διαπλασης.
> Ελπιζω να γινομαι κατανοητος προς εσενα Πανο



χαχαχα!!! το συγκεκριμενο το πιασα!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

εχουμε μπει στη τελικη ευθεια για τον αγωνα τον Μαη!
καποιες φωτο και ποστ που θα μας δωσουν την εικονα του αγωνα ειναι οι ακολουθες...



MANOLIS KARAMANLAKIS, MONIKA BECHT,TASOS MINIDIS,VICKY MOUTOPOULOU,MARKUS BECHT,NADIA CROW.










Για οτι δεν καταλαβαινετε αγαπητα μελη και επισκεπτες μπορειτε να ρωτησετε !!!  :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## billys15

Αναμενεται δυνατος αγωνας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την  Βικυ Μουτοπουλου Νασσερ;Πρωτη φορα την βλέπω...
Επίσης εκτός από Μηνιδη και Καραμανλακη σπονσοράρονται από την Phd Hellas του Παπαντώνη και η Nαντια και η Βικυ Μουτοπουλου;

----------


## NASSER

> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την  Βικυ Μουτοπουλου Νασσερ;Πρωτη φορα την βλέπω...
> Επίσης εκτός από Μηνιδη και Καραμανλακη σπονσοράρονται από την Phd Hellas του Παπαντώνη και η Nαντια και η Βικυ Μουτοπουλου;


Τα παιδια ειναι συνεργατες της PhD Hellas σαν καταστηματαρχες και η εταιρεια τους βοηθαει στην προετοιμασια τους οσο γινεται περισσοτερο. Δεν ειναι απλη επιλογη αθλητων. Φυσικα δεν ειναι τυχαιο πως αυτοι οι αθλητες επελεξαν την PhD Ηellas.

H Bικυ Μουτοπουλου ειναι ιδιοκτητρια του καταστηματος BODY FIT 2 στην Περαία Θεσσαλονικης, εχει δελτιο αθλητη στον Α.Σ. Πολυνικη της ΕΟΣΔ και θα προετοιμαστει για τον αγωνα του Μαη!
Προσωπικα εχω να πω πως ειναι πολυ καλο προσωπο, με παιδεια και ωραια παρουσια. Ευχομαι τοσο στη Βικυ οσο και σε ολους τους αθλητες καλη προετοιμασια και ανυπομονούμε να τους δουμε επι σκηνής.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την  Βικυ Μουτοπουλου Νασσερ;Πρωτη φορα την βλέπω...
> Επίσης εκτός από Μηνιδη και Καραμανλακη σπονσοράρονται από την Phd Hellas του Παπαντώνη και η Nαντια και η Βικυ Μουτοπουλου;



εγω παιδια ειληκρινα την πρώτη φορα που την είδα την βίκυ σαν θεατή σε αγώνες στην κατερίνη νόμισα ότι θα αγωνιζόταν ήταν και καλοκαίρι μαυρισμένη και το είχα δεδομένο οτι θα έπαιρνε μέρος , εχει δουλεμένο σώμα και πολύ καλό καλούπι και μπορεί να σταθεί με αξιώσεις στην σκηνή και μακαρι να έχουμε στο ελληνικό ββ ακόμη περισσότερες καλές γυναικείες συμμετοχές γιατι αθλήτριες σαν τις δικές μας είναι πρότυπα και διαφήμηση για το γυναικείο ββ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## drago

NADIA ROCKS!!!!!!!!!  :02. Rocking: 

btw, λεει Nadia Crow. Το Κεραμιδακη το φαγανε?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Τελική ημερομηνία του αγώνα, Κυριακή 23 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2010

----------


## crow

> NADIA ROCKS!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> btw, λεει Nadia Crow. Το Κεραμιδακη το φαγανε?


Παει το Κεραμιδακη......μας τελειωσε μαλλον.Μη σου πω οτι θα φυγει κ το Crow σε λιγο καιρο :01. Mr. Green: 
Οτι πει ο χορηγος μου  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## a.minidis

> Τα παιδια ειναι συνεργατες της PhD Hellas σαν καταστηματαρχες και η εταιρεια τους βοηθαει στην προετοιμασια τους οσο γινεται περισσοτερο. Δεν ειναι απλη επιλογη αθλητων. Φυσικα δεν ειναι τυχαιο πως αυτοι οι αθλητες επελεξαν την PhD Ηellas.
> 
> H Bικυ Μουτοπουλου ειναι ιδιοκτητρια του καταστηματος BODY FIT 2 στην Περαία Θεσσαλονικης, εχει δελτιο αθλητη στον Α.Σ. Πολυνικη της ΕΟΣΔ και θα προετοιμαστει για τον αγωνα του Μαη!
> Προσωπικα εχω να πω πως ειναι πολυ καλο προσωπο, με παιδεια και ωραια παρουσια. Ευχομαι τοσο στη Βικυ οσο και σε ολους τους αθλητες καλη προετοιμασια και ανυπομονούμε να τους δουμε επι σκηνής.


  :09.Text icons:      Για να ξεκαθαρισω κατι ωστε να μην υπαρξει συνχηση,πανω στο θεμα,θαθελα να πω οτι εγω και     η Ναντια crow,και αποτι ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω και ο Μανωλης καραμανλακης,ειμαστε αθλητες τις PhD-HELLAS Team,και κατοπιν συνεργατες!! :02. Welcome:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Για να ξεκαθαρισω κατι ωστε να μην υπαρξει συνχηση,πανω στο θεμα,θαθελα να πω οτι εγω και     η Ναντια crow,και αποτι ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω και ο Μανωλης καραμανλακης,ειμαστε αθλητες τις PhD-HELLAS Team,και κατοπιν συνεργατες!!


Ναι πολυ σωστα το εθεσες Τασο. Απλα εγω που το ξερω δεν το διατυπωσα οπως θα επρεπε.
Η PhD-HELLAS του φιλου Δημητρη Παπαντωνη εχει στοχο να προωθει τους αθλητες και το αθλημα, καθως ο Δημητρης αγαπαει πραγματικα το αθλημα, και επειτα τα συμφεροντα του.
Ο αγωνας προβλεπεται να εχει περισσοτερσα εξοδα παρα εσοδα και αυτο απο αγαπη και σεβασμο σαυτο που αγαπανε οι διοργανωτες!

Η αλλαγη ημερομηνιας ηταν απλα λογο εμποδιων στο να κλειστει η αιθουσα των 1500 θεσεων στο Βελλειδιο Θεσσαλονικης... αυτο σαν αρχη... τα υπολοιπα μαζι με τη βοηθεια της αφισας μπορειτε να τα φανταστειτε...

----------


## a.minidis

> Ναι πολυ σωστα το εθεσες Τασο. Απλα εγω που το ξερω δεν το διατυπωσα οπως θα επρεπε.
> Η PhD-HELLAS του φιλου Δημητρη Παπαντωνη εχει στοχο να προωθει τους αθλητες και το αθλημα, καθως ο Δημητρης αγαπαει πραγματικα το αθλημα, και επειτα τα συμφεροντα του.
> Ο αγωνας προβλεπεται να εχει περισσοτερσα εξοδα παρα εσοδα και αυτο απο αγαπη και σεβασμο σαυτο που αγαπανε οι διοργανωτες!
> 
> Η αλλαγη ημερομηνιας ηταν απλα λογο εμποδιων στο να κλειστει η αιθουσα των 1500 θεσεων στο Βελλειδιο Θεσσαλονικης... αυτο σαν αρχη... τα υπολοιπα μαζι με τη βοηθεια της αφισας μπορειτε να τα φανταστειτε...


  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Δημόσια ανακοίνωση του Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ και πρώτα εδώ στο φόρουμ του Bodybuilding.gr

Στις 23 Μαΐου και ημέρα Κυριακή, η ΕΟΣΔ σε συνεργασία με τον Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ 
διοργανώνει στην Θεσσαλονίκη στο Βελλίδειο Συνεδριακό Κέντρο το 23ο 
Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα καθως και GRAND PRIX την ιδια μερα με επαθλα τοσο 
για την κατηγορια bodybuilding ανδρών οσο και γυναικών body fitness. Guest 
posers του αγώνα θα ειναι ο IFBB PRO Kαραμανλάκης Μανώλης, ο IFBB PRO 
Markus Becht και η (STH) EUROPIAN CHAMPION Monica Becht.
  Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής θα εχουν όσοι αθλητές και αθλήτριες έχουν ή θα 
αποκτήσουν δελτιο αθλητού της ΕΟΣΔ. Οι αθλητές που επιθυμούν να 
αποκτήσουν δελτιο αθλητού μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν στον Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ 
στο τηλ. 6944311469 ή στην ίδια την ΕΟΣΔ για να τους ενημερώσει για τους 
κατα τόπους συλλόγους της ομοσπονδίας.
  Συνδιοργανωτής του αγώνα ειναι η PhD Hellas Team την οποια ευχαριστούμε 
θερμά για την ευγενική χορηγία της.
 
Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς
Παπαγεωργίου Νίκος
Εκπρόσωπος Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ

----------


## NASSER

η νεα ημερομηνια εχει δρομολογηθει...

----------


## NASSER

Προς ενημερωση των αθλητων που θελουν να συμμετασχουν στο OLYMPUS PRO Grand Prix, θα πρεπει να εχουν δελτιο αθλητη της ΕΟΣΔ για καλυψη τοσο του αθλητη οσο και της διοργανωσης.

Οι αθλητες θα μπορουν να κατευθυνονται στην γραμματεία της ομοσπονδιας στα τηλεφωνα 2106850740 και 2108622706 που βρισκεται στην Αθηνα, Ανω Κυψελη, Καρτερίας 18 Τ.Κ. 11364

Στη βορεια Ελλαδα Θεσσαλονικη Υπ. Φ. Δραγουμη 33 στο τηλεφωνο 231216262 και 6944311469 στον Α.Σ. ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ.

Η γραμματεια της ομοσπονδιας και ο Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ θα καθοδηγουν τους αθλητες στους πλησιέστερους σ'αυτους συλλογους της ομοσπονδιας σε καθε νομό.

----------


## NASSER

Η αφίσσα του αγώνα οσον αφορά το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα!!!
Oι αθλητες των bodybuilding κατηγοριων θα εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να συμμετασχουν μετα στο Open Grand Prix
Οι δηλωμένες συμμετοχές στους συλλόγους της ομοσπονδιας ειναι ηδη αρκετες και αναμενεται να αυξηθουν!!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Mε την ευκαιρία της διεξαγωγής του 23ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος σωματικής Διάπλασης και επειδή παρακολουθώντας τις σχετικές συζητήσεις βλέπω οτι υπάρχει μία σχετική άγνοια θα πω δυο λόγια για το τι σημαίνει Αθλητική ομοσπονδία ενός αθλήματος γενικότερα.Σύμφωνα με τον Αθλητικό Νόμο 2725 του 1999 κάθε άθλημα που είναι αναγνωρισμένο απο την Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού εκπροσωπείται απο μια και μόνο Ομοσπονδία η οποία και μόνο αυτή εχει το δικαίωμα και την υπχρέωση να διοργανώνει Πανελλήνια , Διασυλλογικά Πρωταθλήματα και πανελλήνια Κύπελλα καθώς και Βαλκανικά,Μεσογειακά και Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα του αντοίστιχου Αθλήματος.Η Σωματική Διάπλαση αναγνωρίστηκε απο την Γ.Γ.Α. το 2003. Την ίδια Χρονιά αναγνωρίστηκε και η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. απο τηνΓ.Γ.Α. και πήραν την Ειδικηή Αθλητική αναγνώριση και όσοι Σύλλογοι ήρταν μέλη της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και κατ επέκταση και οι αθλητες των συλλόγων και οι θέσεις που παίρνουν στα Πρωταθλήματα που διοργανώνει η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. ως Πρωταθλητές Ελλάδος,Βαλκανιονίκες,Μεσογειονίκες και Παγκόσμιοι Πρωταθλητές.Δέν μπορεί π.χ. να υπάρχουν2 η περισσότεροι Πρωταθλητες Ελλάδος στα -80 κιλά,αλλά μόνο ένας.Ευχαριστώ και είμαι εδώ γιά οποιεσδήποτε απορίες,διευκρινήσεις και διφωνίες.

----------


## papantonisd

:02. Wave:

----------


## NASSER

Θελω να ευχαριστησω τον Νικο Παπαγεωργιου και τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη που διοργανωνουν αυτον τον εξαιρετικο αγωνα και επειτα τιμανε το φορουμ μας ως μεσω επικοινωνιας στο χωρο του αθληματος.
Πρεπει να παρευρεθουμε ολοι σαυτη την προσπαθεια!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:   αυτο ειναι σιγουρο!!!!!!!

----------


## a.minidis

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up: 


>

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

εννοείται πως ή προετοιμασία ΗΔΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ!

ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ φερτε τις ψηφιακές...!να δω πως θα αντέξει το ΣΜΑΡΤΑΚΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ! :01. Razz:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

σιγουρα θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει...αυτο ελειπε....σουπερ..μακαρι να γινει η καλυτερη διεξαγωγη αγωνα που εγινε ποτε...μια ερωτηση...εχω βγαλλει δελτιο αθλητη στην ifbb για το grand prix θα με αφηνανε και μενα ας πουμε να επερνα μεροσ?ή μονο εαν κερδιζα την κατηγορια μου στο πανελληνιο?

----------


## NASSER

> σιγουρα θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει...αυτο ελειπε....σουπερ..μακαρι να γινει η καλυτερη διεξαγωγη αγωνα που εγινε ποτε...μια ερωτηση...εχω βγαλλει δελτιο αθλητη στην ifbb για το grand prix θα με αφηνανε και μενα ας πουμε να επερνα μεροσ?ή μονο εαν κερδιζα την κατηγορια μου στο πανελληνιο?


Στο συγκεκριμενο Grand Prix ειδικα για φετος, θα πρεπει ολοι να βγαλουν δελτιο. Επειτα αυτο σημαινει πως ενας αθλητης εχοντας δελτιο αρχικα μπορει να συμμετασχει στο πανελληνιο και επειτα στο Grand Prix ασχετα απο την θεση που θα καταλαβει στο πανελληνιο.
Για παραδειγμα αυτος που μπορει να βγει 4ος στη κατηγορια του στο πανελληνιο, μπορει εππισης να καταλαβει και την τεταρτη θεση και στο Open καθως οι θεσεις ειναι σχετικες στο συνολο των συμμετοχων. 

Επομενως pepeismenos karga στοχως θα πρεπει να ειναι οσο το δυνατο καλυτερη φορμα αγωνων!

----------


## NASSER

> εννοείται πως ή προετοιμασία ΗΔΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ!
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ φερτε τις ψηφιακές...!να δω πως θα αντέξει το ΣΜΑΡΤΑΚΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ!


Φιλε δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στη διαδρομη το ΣΜΑΡΤΑΚΙ αλλα εσυ θα πρεπει να ανταπεξελθεις στους ρυθμους διασκεδασης τοσο της παρεας του φορουμ οσο και στους ρυθμους διασκεδασης της Θεσσαλονικης! 
Οσο να ναι θα ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια να περασετε πραγματικα καλα και να απολαυσετε μια ξεχωριστη διοργανωση!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Θελω να ευχαριστησω τον Νικο Παπαγεωργιου και τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη που διοργανωνουν αυτον τον εξαιρετικο αγωνα και επειτα τιμανε το φορουμ μας ως μεσω επικοινωνιας στο χωρο του αθληματος.
> Πρεπει να παρευρεθουμε ολοι σαυτη την προσπαθεια!!!


Εμείς ευχαριστούμε για την μεγάλη ανταπόκριση που υπάρχει στην προσπάθεια αυτή.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα δούμε έναν αποτους καλλίτερους αγώνες που έχουν γίνει.Σίγουρα ένας αθλητής που θα αγωνιστεί στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα μπορεί να αγωνισθεί και στο Grand Prix.Εξ άλλου οι συμμετοχές θα δηλωθούν πριν τους Αγώνες.Σκοπός μας είναι να δώσουμε σε Ελληνες μόνο Αθλητές την συμβολική οικονομική ενίσχυση-γιατί όλοι γνωρίζουμε τα έξοδα για μία αξιόλογη συμμετοχή-και η διοργάνωση του αγώνα σε ετήσια βάση έτσι ώστε να δημιουργηθούν οι συνθήκες για μεγαλύτερο ανταγωνισμό και άνοδο του επιπέδου των αθλητών για να φτάσουμε σε Βαλκανικές,Μεσογειακές και Παγκόσμιες διακρίσεις,που είναι προυποθέσεις για να δούμε κι άλλους Ελληνες Επαγγελματίες.Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Polyneikos

> εννοείται πως ή προετοιμασία ΗΔΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ!
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ φερτε τις ψηφιακές...!να δω πως θα αντέξει το ΣΜΑΡΤΑΚΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ!


Aλέκο θα παίξεις εσυ;Να πουμε καλή επιτυχία;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Aλέκο θα παίξεις εσυ;Να πουμε καλή επιτυχία;;


 
θα παίξει κώστα !! και έμαθα ότι έχει και καλό φυσικό μαύρισμα απο τώρα , καλή επιτυχία στον αλέξανδρο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> και έμαθα ότι έχει και καλό φυσικό μαύρισμα απο τώρα


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Wink: 

καλή επιτυχία στον Αλέκο!!!! :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> εννοείται πως ή προετοιμασία ΗΔΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ!
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ φερτε τις ψηφιακές...!να δω πως θα αντέξει το ΣΜΑΡΤΑΚΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ!


 
Καλή επιτυχία μικρό μου!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

θέλω να σε δω...απο κάτω στη σκήνη!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> θέλω να σε δω...απο κάτω στη σκήνη!!!!


Θα είμαι εκει!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> 


ALL THE BEST,BRO.
SYS

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

στη διαιτα ειμαστε ΗΔΗ!

----------


## NASSER

Για την *κατηγορια body fitness γυναικων* ισως θα πρεπει να αναφερθουν ο τροπος εμφανισης των αθλητριων καθως αν δεν κανω λαθος αποτελειται απο δυο γυρους.
Στο πρωτο γύρο οι αθλητριες πρεπει να ειναι ολες με ΜΑΥΡΟ μπικινι (οχι στρινγκ) με μαυρες γοβες υψους ΠΕΝΤΕ εκατοστά.
Στο δευτερο γυρο παρουσιαζονται με ολοσωμο μαγιο της επιλογης τους, ωστε να αναδεικνύονται οι αναλογιες στο σωμα τους. Το χρωμα και οι γοβες στο δευτερο γυρο, ειναι επιλογη της αθλητριας.

----------


## NASSER

Ενα βιντεακι απο τους Guest του αγωνα!!! Φροντιζουν παντα να αφινουν τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις!

[YOUTUBE="νασ"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fb3TFbhYoE4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fb3TFbhYoE4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## GEORGEXX1

ενταξει ρε nasser για καλο το εβαλες αυτο πρωϊ-πρωϊ;;;;

μου εκοψες την φορα, και πηγαινα για στηθος

πολυ μαματο βιντεο.

----------


## NASSER

> ενταξει ρε nasser για καλο το εβαλες αυτο πρωϊ-πρωϊ;;;;
> 
> μου εκοψες την φορα, και πηγαινα για στηθος
> 
> πολυ μαματο βιντεο.



Oπως βλεπεις φιλε οι guest ειναι συνδιασμος οσων προβαλλουν το αθλημα αθλητικα και καλλιτεχνικα! 
Οσο γι την Monica Becht ειναι επαγγελματιας Fitness και κραταει ολα τα στοιχεια γυναικείας ομορφιας και θηλυκότητας!

----------


## NASSER

Φωτο απο τους Guest!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίο βίντεο και χαρακτηριστικό και οι δύο κάνουν ωραίο σόου και είναι εντυπωσιακοί , αλλα αυτη η μόνικα τις δικές μου φιγούρες κάνει στο ποζάρισμα και γω τέτοια κάνω στην σκηνή με ταιριάζουν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> πολύ ωραίο βίντεο και χαρακτηριστικό και οι δύο κάνουν ωραίο σόου και είναι εντυπωσιακοί , αλλα αυτη η μόνικα τις δικές μου φιγούρες κάνει στο ποζάρισμα και γω τέτοια κάνω στην σκηνή με ταιριάζουν



Hλια τοτε θα πρεπει να βγεις μαζι της για ποζαρισμα σαν ζευγαρι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Hλια τοτε θα πρεπει να βγεις μαζι της για ποζαρισμα σαν ζευγαρι


για να πάθω κανενα λουμπάγκο και να γελάτε εσείς πονηρε νασερ !!! για ένα δείπνο με ωραία ατμόσφαιρα να βγούμε σαν ζευγάρι ναι ,  αλλα στην σκηνή αν βγω και κάνω και αυτα που κάνει θα γελάσει κι ο κάθε πικραμένος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Για την *κατηγορια body fitness γυναικων* ισως θα πρεπει να αναφερθουν ο τροπος εμφανισης των αθλητριων καθως αν δεν κανω λαθος αποτελειται απο δυο γυρους.
> Στο πρωτο γύρο οι αθλητριες πρεπει να ειναι ολες με ΜΑΥΡΟ μπικινι (οχι στρινγκ) με μαυρες γοβες υψους ΠΕΝΤΕ εκατοστά.
> Στο δευτερο γυρο παρουσιαζονται με ολοσωμο μαγιο της επιλογης τους, ωστε να αναδεικνύονται οι αναλογιες στο σωμα τους. Το χρωμα και οι γοβες στο δευτερο γυρο, ειναι επιλογη της αθλητριας.


Ετσι ειναι ακριβώς.Να προσθέσω για το Grand Prix θα υπάρχει μία κατηγορία Body  Fitness με χρηματικό έπαθλο για τις 3 πρώτες.Επειδή είμαστε στην τελική ευθεία ,οι αθλητές που επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν μπορούν να απευθύνονται στα εξής τηλέφωνα για πληροφορίες
1.6972214425 κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη
2.6939442445 κο Κωνσταντινίδη Γεώργιο
3.6937324056 κο Κατσέλο Παναγιώτη
4.6936109763 κο Βασάλο Ιωάννη
5.6944311469 Παπαγεωργίου Νίκο
6.6949214009 κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη
Καλή προετοιμασία,καλό πάσχα και μη φάτε,μπορεί μετά τον αγώνα να έχει σούβλα

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> για να πάθω κανενα λουμπάγκο και να γελάτε εσείς πονηρε νασερ !!! για ένα δείπνο με ωραία ατμόσφαιρα να βγούμε σαν ζευγάρι ναι ,  αλλα στην σκηνή αν βγω και κάνω και αυτα που κάνει θα γελάσει κι ο κάθε πικραμένος


Ηλία, θα είναι και ο κύριος Becht μαζί στο δείπνο,σε ενοχλεί?εξ άλλου κάποιος πρέπει να κρατάει το φανάρι....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία, θα είναι και ο κύριος Becht μαζί στο δείπνο,σε ενοχλεί?εξ άλλου κάποιος πρέπει να κρατάει το φανάρι....



οχι ρε νίκο αυτός είναι ενοχλητικός και τρώει και πολύ , άλλωστε  στο δείπνο κερια θα ανάψουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> οχι ρε νίκο αυτός είναι ενοχλητικός και τρώει και πολύ , άλλωστε  στο δείπνο κερια θα ανάψουμε


Ηλία πολύ Prive το πας.Τέλος πάντων.
 Οι άνθρωποι είναι επαγγελματίες και αναμένονται εντυπωσιακοί.Θα το απολαύσουμε.

----------


## NASSER

> οχι ρε νίκο αυτός είναι ενοχλητικός και τρώει και πολύ , άλλωστε  στο δείπνο κερια θα ανάψουμε


Τετοια λεγε Ηλια και στο τελος ολοι αντι για την αιθουσα του αγωνα θα ψαχνουν που θα γινει το δειπνο  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Σιγουρα ολοι θα θελουν να δουν επι σκηνης παρουσιες σαν την Monica αλλα και αθλητες επιπεδου Ηλια Τριανταφυλλου! Και απο οτι μαθαινω θα εχει συμμετοχες απο αρκετους γνωστους αθλητες και αθλητριες!!!
Θα αστραψει η αιθουσα απο τα φλας :03. Thumb up:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## NASSER

Τελος να θυμισω πως ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης υποστηριζει απο την αρχη αυτην την διοργανωση και πρεπει να πω πως εχει συμβάλει στην υποστήριξη της διοργανωσης!!!
Απο μερους μας για οσα εχει κανει και για την υποστηριξη που εχει δειξει στο αθλημα, πιστευω πως αξιζει να παρευρεθουμε και να τον χειροκροτησουμε και να του ευχηθουμε καλη συνεχεια σε οτι προγραμματιζει. 
Φυσικα δεν παιρναει απαρατηρητος οταν τα guest του εχουν τετοια εικονα οπως στο παρακατω βιντεακι!!!

[YOUTUBE="ασδφ"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwErrAXaspc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nwErrAXaspc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

Να ενημερωσω πως η Monica Becht και ο Markus Becht ενημερωθηκαν και ειδαν το τοπικ και τα σχολια των μελων!!!
Ολα τα σχολια ηταν κολακευτικά και υποσχονται να δωσουν τον καλυτερο τους εαυτο για το κοινο, καθως τους αρεσει να υποστηριζουν καθε αξιολογη προσπαθεια!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Υπήρξε ενα μηνυμα - ερώτηση από το μέλος Panoz σε αυτό το θέμα, το οποιό χάθηκε λόγω των προβλημάτων του σερβερ. Το μήνυμα ήταν περίπου το εξής:






> *Τελικά γνωρίζουμε το ακριβές ποσό που θα διατεθεί στους νικητές και με ποιο τρόπο αυτό θα μοιραστεί;*

----------


## Panoz

> Υπήρξε ενα μηνυμα - ερώτηση από το μέλος Panoz σε αυτό το θέμα, το οποιό χάθηκε λόγω των προβλημάτων του σερβερ. Το μήνυμα ήταν περίπου το εξής:


 :03. Thumb up:  Καθως και τυχων υλικα επαθλα...

----------


## alextg

Μπορω να πω οτι η ερωτηση του Panoz ειναι παρα πολυ καλη και ενδιαφερουσα η απαντηση που θα παρουμε ...

----------


## NASSER

> Η πρωτη αφισα που ξεκινησε να κυκλοφορει για τον αγωνα, με τις πρωτες δηλωσεις! Η επισημη αφισα θα κυκλοφορησει την περιοδο των Χριστουγγενων. Ο απεικονιζομενος guest poser του αγωνα και οι πρωτοι χορηγοι του αγωνα στην αφισα!!
> Και φυσικα το επικεντρο της διοργανωσης ειναι τα χρηματικα επαθλα που για αρχη ειναι 8000€ Δεν εχουν δωθει τοσα χρηματα σε ελληνικα δεδομενα!


Εδω ειναι η απαντηση, απλα για λογους τυπικοτητας δεν το αναφερουν οι διοργανωτες. 
Οι συμμετοχες εχουν περασει καθε προηγουμενο και ηδη εχει οριστει η εθνικη ομαδα που θα αντιπροσωπευσει στο Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα που θα γινει και φετος στη Σερβια!

----------


## NASSER

Η κατηγορία Body  Fitness με χρηματικό έπαθλο αναγερεται για τις 3 πρώτες ''αθλητριες''. 
Οι αθλητές που επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν  μπορούν να απευθύνονται στα εξής τηλέφωνα για πληροφορίες
1.6972214425 κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη  ''Αθηνα''

2.6939442445 κο Κωνσταντινίδη Γεώργιο    ""Κατερίνη''

3.6937324056 κο Κατσέλο Παναγιώτη  ''Λαρισα''

4.6936109763 κο Βασάλο Ιωάννη  ''Αθηνα''

5.6944311469 Παπαγεωργίου Νίκο ''Θεσσαλονικη''

6.6949214009 κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη  "Θεσσαλονικη''

Οι αθλητες αναλογα με την επαρχια που κατοικουν μπορουν να απευθυνονται στους αντιστοιχους εκπρωσοπους της ομοσπονδιας.

----------


## Muscleboss

Nasser εγώ έχω 2 ερωτήσεις:

1. Είπες ότι βγήκε η εθνική ομάδα... με ποιά κρητήρια αφού δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα ο αγώνας; Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη διαδικασία επιλογής;

2. Η αφίσσα μιλάει για 8000 ευρώ και οι διοργανωτές είναι άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων που θα δωθεί αυτο το ποσό.  :03. Thumb up:  
Μήπως γνωρίζουμε με ποιον τρόπο θα μοιραστεί το ποσό στους νικητές;

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Την επιλογη των αθλητων για την εθνικη ομαδα την εκανε η ομοσπονδια με κρητηριο την δυνατοτητα επιτυχιας στους διεθνης αγωνες. Αυτο φυσικα σημαινει συνεργασια με τους συλλογους που προτεινουν τους αθλητες και φυσικα οι αθλητες εχουν καταλαβει πρωτες στο παρελθον και ειχαν το δικαιωμα να συμμετασχουν σε διεθνης αγωνες.

Τα χρηματικα επαθλα θα μοιραστουν αναλογικα. Στην κατηγορια ανδρων στους πρωτους εξι και στην κατηγορια Body Fitness γυναικων στις πρωτες τρεις.
Πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ δικαιο το σκεπτικο να υπαρχει κατηγορια γυναικων με χρηματικα επαθλα, καθως ειναι η βαση προωθησης του αθληματος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως είναι πολύ καλή κίνηση , κάτι παρόμοιο είχε γίνει και στην λάρισα αλλα δεν είχε τύχει της απαιτούμενης προβολής , σ αυτόν τον αγώνα τα προγνωστικά δείχνουν πως θα έχει μεγάλη επιτυχία και το εύχομαι ολόψυχα .

τότε στην λάρισα είχε μοιραστεί το διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό 2000 ευρω στον πρώτο 1000 στον δεύτερο και 500 στον τρίτο αλλα και μέχρι και η εξάδα πήραν χρήματα στο γκράν πρί , οπότε τα 8000 που ακούγονται ανεβάζουν κατα πολύ το κασε , μακάρι να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίνονται καθε χρόνο τέτοιες διοργανώσεις με επιτυχία , αλλα όταν οι άνθρωποι που διοργανώνουν είναι χρόνια στο χώρο και αγαπάν αυτό που κάνουν η επιτυχία είναι δεδομένη  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

σουπερ πραγματικα...θα γινει φαντασμαγορικος αγωνας...πραγματικα...το ευχομαι με ολη μου την καρδια για να παει μπροστα το αθλημα..
 οσον αφορα αυτο για την εθνικη ομαδα εγω μπευρδευτηκα ιγο..σιγουρα οι αθλητες που προτειναν οι συλλογοι θα εχουν μεγαλες δυνατοτητες επιτυχιας αλλα εαν καπιος αθλητης ειναι καινουριος και δηλωση συμμετοχη τελευταια στιγμη και πρωτη φορα σε αγωνες και ειναι καλυτερος απο καπιον με δυνατοτητες,γιατι σε εναν αγωνα κρινεται ο αθλητης με βαση την εμφανιση του μονο εκεινη την ημερα,οχι με βαση τις δυνατοτητες που θα μπορουσε να εχει...τοτε δεν θα ηταν αδικο για τον αλλον που θα ηταν καλυτερος??[απλα μια ερωτηση παραθετω]

----------


## savage

λογικο το ερωτημα σου μητσο. δε μου λες εσυ στην ifbb θα κατεβεις η nabba/wabba??

----------


## NASSER

> σουπερ πραγματικα...θα γινει φαντασμαγορικος αγωνας...πραγματικα...το ευχομαι με ολη μου την καρδια για να παει μπροστα το αθλημα..
>  οσον αφορα αυτο για την εθνικη ομαδα εγω μπευρδευτηκα ιγο..σιγουρα οι αθλητες που προτειναν οι συλλογοι θα εχουν μεγαλες δυνατοτητες επιτυχιας αλλα εαν καπιος αθλητης ειναι καινουριος και δηλωση συμμετοχη τελευταια στιγμη και πρωτη φορα σε αγωνες και ειναι καλυτερος απο καπιον με δυνατοτητες,γιατι σε εναν αγωνα κρινεται ο αθλητης με βαση την εμφανιση του μονο εκεινη την ημερα,οχι με βαση τις δυνατοτητες που θα μπορουσε να εχει...τοτε δεν θα ηταν αδικο για τον αλλον που θα ηταν καλυτερος??[απλα μια ερωτηση παραθετω]



To να ερθει τελευταια στιγμη καποιος δεν γινεται! Επειτα καποιος που θα παιξει θα σε διεθνη αγωνα θα πρεπει να εχει παιξει τουλαχιστον σε εναν αγωνα της ομοσπονδιας! Επειτα η διαδικασια ειναι, τον προτεινει ο συλλογος, τον αποδεχεται η γραμματια και επειτα παιζει.
Με αυτη τη λογικη και ενας αθλητης που συνηθιζουμε να βλεπουμε να παιζει στις αλλες ομοσπονδιες και ειναι πολυ καλος, δεν γινεται να παει να παιξει αμεσως σε διεθνη αγωνα αν δεν εχει παιξει τουλαχιστον σε εναν αγωνα της ομοσπονδιας! 
Ελπιζω με αυτο να λυνονται πολλες αποριες και λανθασμενες εντυπώσεις που εχουν δοθεί στο παρελθόν.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

στην ifbb θα κατεβω...αλλα  απλα εκανα την ερωτηση επειδη δεν το καταλαβα ακριβως...καλα εγω ειμαι τζουνιορ και θα κατεβω για πρωτη φορα...αλαλ ας πουμε εαν κατεβαινα για πρωτη φορα και νικαγα τα τζουνιορ στο πανελληνιο δεν θα με περανε σστο βαλκανικο επειδη θα επρεπ να γινουν πρωτα οι διαδικασιες αποδοχης απο την γραμματεα της ομοσπονδιας και τα λοιπα...δεν εκφραζω παραπονο,προς θεου...απλα μια διαπιστωση κανω...

----------


## Polyneikos

Το σωστό και το σύνηθες είναι τα Πανελληνια να γίνονται πριν από τους διεθνεις αγωνες έτσι ώστε την προκριση να κερδίζουν εκεινοι που κερδίζουν τις κατηγορίες τους και όχι να προτείνονται ή να προκρίνονται από από τις επιτροπες και τις γραμματειες μιας ομοσπονδίας.Γιατι όντως ενας πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος μπορεί να είναι και ο καλύτερος.
Απλα αυτό συμβαινει ετσι τωρα γιατί οι Βαλκανικοι της Ifbb αλλα και το Πανευρωπαικο γίνοται πολύ πιο νωρίς από το Πανελληνιο,ετσι δημιουργείται αυτη η ιδιομορφία που όμως δεν γίνεται σκόπιμα,εχει ξανασυμβει και στο παρελθον...
Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις προτιμουνται οι γνωστοί αθλητες ετσι ώστε η αποστολή να είναι δυνατη και με πιθανότητες διακρισης.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> στην ifbb θα κατεβω...αλλα  απλα εκανα την ερωτηση επειδη δεν το καταλαβα ακριβως...καλα εγω ειμαι τζουνιορ και θα κατεβω για πρωτη φορα...αλαλ ας πουμε εαν κατεβαινα για πρωτη φορα και νικαγα τα τζουνιορ στο πανελληνιο δεν θα με περανε σστο βαλκανικο επειδη θα επρεπ να γινουν πρωτα οι διαδικασιες αποδοχης απο την γραμματεα της ομοσπονδιας και τα λοιπα...δεν εκφραζω παραπονο,προς θεου...απλα μια διαπιστωση κανω...


Οπως ξέρουμε η σωματική διάπλαση είναι το κατ εξοχήν άθλημα που θέλει υπομονή και χρόνια για να φτάσει κάποιος σε υψηλό επίπεδο.Εγω προσωπικά με 2η θέση στο Πανελήνιο το 2002 πήγα στούς Μεσογειακούς και τρόμαξα.Η 5η θέση πού πήρα για μένα ήταν θαύμα.Το επίπεδο είναι πολύ υψηλό.Τώρα για να απαντήσω ακριβώς στην ερώτησή σου ,εφόσον διεθνείς αγώνες γίνονται πρίν απο το Πανελλήνιο οι αθλητές επιλέγονται με βάση τις προτάσεις των συλλόγων.Και φυσικά ένας σύλλογος δεν θα προτείνει κάποιον πού δεν θα έχει καμμία ελπίδα να διακριθεί,το αντίθετο μάλιστα και είναι αυτονόητο.Καλή επιτυχία  και  μακάρι να σε δούμε κάποια στιγμή και εκτός συνόρων.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

εχετε απολυτο δικιο κυριε Παπαγεωργιου και δεν διαφωνω απλα μια αποορια εξεφρασα και επειδη θα κατεβω πρωτη φορα,ρωταω για να γνωριζω τι και πως κ.τ.λ γιατι απο μικρο παιδι εχω μουρλια και θα ηθελα εαν μπορουσα μια μερα να φτασω και παραπερα...σιγουρα οι μυς δεν ερχονται σε μαι μερα θελει πολυ κοπο και ιδρωτα και υπομονη....αλλα παροτι 20 χρονων κανω βαρη απο τα 12 μιση μου...ασχετο δεν σημαινει κατι αυτο...τα χροναι δεν δειχνουν τι δουλεια που εχει κανει καπιος...αλλα κατεβαινω και δηλωνω πρωτη φορα συμμετοχη σε αγωνες γιατι θεωρω πως εχω φτασει σε ενα ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο τον ογκο μου και μυικκο διαχωρισμο μου και την αναπτυξη μου που συμβαδιζει για αγωνες....απλα ρωτησα πριν γιατι απο οτι γνωριζω ας πουμε εεπιδη εχω κοιταξει το σαιτ τις ifbb το ευρωπαικο των τζουνιορ και των μαστερ το ερασιτεχνικο μιλαμ επαντα γινεται 25 ιουνιου 2010 στην ουκρανια...δηλαδη ενα μηνα μετα το πανελληνιο...αρα πρωτα θα γινουν οι αγωνες...και θα ηθελα να ηξερα εαν μια στο εκατομμυριο πρωτα ο θεος επερνα την κατηγορια μουσ τα τζουνιορ εαν θα μπορουσα μετα απο ενα μηνα να συμμετασχω στο ευρωπαικο...προς αυτο το λογο εκανα την ερωτηση....και θεωρω το λογικο για τους αθλητες,για να αρχισουν να προωθουνται αυτο θα επρεπε να ηταν...ωρα εαν ενας αθλητης δεν θεωρει οτι εχει το αναλογο επιπεδο για να διαγωνιστει σε μεσογειακους,βαλκανικους,ευρωπαικους αγωνες ακομα και εαν ειχε βγει πρωτος στο πανελληνιο καλο θα ηταν να μην κατεβαινε...και οταν το αποκτησει να ξανακατεβει στο πανελληνιο να παρει την πρωτια και τοτε να κατεβει...αυτο το λεω οτι γι αυτο δηλωσα συμμετοχη φετος ακομη και μικρος επειδη δεν θεωρω πλεον τον εαυτο μου απλα γυμνασμενο...αλλα το θεμα ειναι και πως με θεωρουν οι κριτες και αν οντως αξιζω...αλλιως ουτε καν θα εκανα στον κοπο να κατεβω...πρεπει να εχεις τις δυνατοτητες,το ταλεντο και το πεισμα για να εκπροσωπησεις επαξια τη χωρα σου..και πολυ σωστα πραττετε...
  υστερ.το 2002 που κατεβηκατε στους μεσογειακος σε ποια κατηγορια πεξατε??και ποια ηταν τα στατς σας??ρωταω απο ενδαφερον επειδη δεν γνωριζω καθοτι τοτε ημουν 12 χρονων και δε το γνωριζα και ουτε ασχολιομουν....

----------


## NASSER

> υστερ.το 2002 που κατεβηκατε στους μεσογειακος σε ποια κατηγορια πεξατε??και ποια ηταν τα στατς σας??ρωταω απο ενδαφερον επειδη δεν γνωριζω καθοτι τοτε ημουν 12 χρονων και δε το γνωριζα και ουτε ασχολιομουν....


Ηταν στην κατηγορια μειον 90 κιλων με αρκετα υψηλο επιπεδο! Απο αποψη μαζας και συμμετριας στεκοταν πολυ καλα, καθως επισης ειχε πολυ καλο μυικο διαχωρισμο.
Οταν ομως στεκεσαι διπλα στον 6 επαναλαμβανομενες φορες Μr. Μεσογειο της κατηγοριας, αθλητη που περιμενουν να ξαναδουν οι κριτές, αντιλαμβανεσαι πως τα πραγματα δυσκολευουν!
Στους διεθνης αγωνες της IFBB τα κριτηρια και η σταση των κριτών ειναι παρομοια με αυτη που βλεπουμε στο επαγγελματικο επιπεδο. Πολλες φορες καλοι αθλητες εχουν αδικηθεί!

Ειχα την τυχη να δω απο κοντα ολη την προετοιμασια του κ. Παπαγεωργιου και θεωρησα καλο να απαντησω απο το να φερουμε τον ιδιο σε δυσκολη θεση να περιαυτολογησει.

----------


## Panoz

> εχετε απολυτο δικιο κυριε Παπαγεωργιου και δεν διαφωνω απλα μια αποορια εξεφρασα και επειδη θα κατεβω πρωτη φορα,ρωταω για να γνωριζω τι και πως κ.τ.λ γιατι απο μικρο παιδι εχω μουρλια και θα ηθελα εαν μπορουσα μια μερα να φτασω και παραπερα...σιγουρα οι μυς δεν ερχονται σε μαι μερα θελει πολυ κοπο και ιδρωτα και υπομονη....αλλα παροτι 20 χρονων κανω βαρη απο τα 12 μιση μου...ασχετο δεν σημαινει κατι αυτο...τα χροναι δεν δειχνουν τι δουλεια που εχει κανει καπιος...αλλα κατεβαινω και δηλωνω πρωτη φορα συμμετοχη σε αγωνες γιατι θεωρω πως εχω φτασει σε ενα ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο τον ογκο μου και μυικκο διαχωρισμο μου και την αναπτυξη μου που συμβαδιζει για αγωνες....απλα ρωτησα πριν γιατι απο οτι γνωριζω ας πουμε εεπιδη εχω κοιταξει το σαιτ τις ifbb το ευρωπαικο των τζουνιορ και των μαστερ το ερασιτεχνικο μιλαμ επαντα γινεται 25 ιουνιου 2010 στην ουκρανια...δηλαδη ενα μηνα μετα το πανελληνιο...αρα πρωτα θα γινουν οι αγωνες...και θα ηθελα να ηξερα εαν μια στο εκατομμυριο πρωτα ο θεος επερνα την κατηγορια μουσ τα τζουνιορ εαν θα μπορουσα μετα απο ενα μηνα να συμμετασχω στο ευρωπαικο...προς αυτο το λογο εκανα την ερωτηση....και θεωρω το λογικο για τους αθλητες,για να αρχισουν να προωθουνται αυτο θα επρεπε να ηταν...ωρα εαν ενας αθλητης δεν θεωρει οτι εχει το αναλογο επιπεδο για να διαγωνιστει σε μεσογειακους,βαλκανικους,ευρωπαικους αγωνες ακομα και εαν ειχε βγει πρωτος στο πανελληνιο καλο θα ηταν να μην κατεβαινε...και οταν το αποκτησει να ξανακατεβει στο πανελληνιο να παρει την πρωτια και τοτε να κατεβει...αυτο το λεω οτι γι αυτο δηλωσα συμμετοχη φετος ακομη και μικρος επειδη δεν θεωρω πλεον τον εαυτο μου απλα γυμνασμενο...αλλα το θεμα ειναι και πως με θεωρουν οι κριτες και αν οντως αξιζω...αλλιως ουτε καν θα εκανα στον κοπο να κατεβω...πρεπει να εχεις τις δυνατοτητες,το ταλεντο και το πεισμα για να εκπροσωπησεις επαξια τη χωρα σου..και πολυ σωστα πραττετε...
>   υστερ.το 2002 που κατεβηκατε στους μεσογειακος σε ποια κατηγορια πεξατε??και ποια ηταν τα στατς σας??ρωταω απο ενδαφερον επειδη δεν γνωριζω καθοτι τοτε ημουν 12 χρονων και δε το γνωριζα και ουτε ασχολιομουν....



(Μετα απο 5 διορθωσεις στο ποστ μου).. ΟΛΑ αυτα που εγραψες, θα επρεπε να τα πεις στον συλογο οπου εχεις βγαλει το δελτιο αθλητη σου ΠΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΑ οπως ακριβως τα εγραψες (χωρις ανασα)... η ακομη καλυτερα μ ενα τηλεφωνο στην γραμματεια της εοσδ, να συστηθεις, αφου νομιζεις οτι εισαι ΚΑΙ για πανευρωπαικο πριν καλα καλα πατησεις το ποδι σου πανω στη σκηνη (που πρωτη φορα θα τρεμουν τα ποδαρακια σου) και θα παρεις τις απαντησεις σου.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

Μετα απο 5 διορθωσεις στο ποστ μου).. ΟΛΑ αυτα που εγραψες, θα επρεπε να τα πεις στον συλογο οπου εχεις βγαλει το δελτιο αθλητη σου ΠΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΑ οπως ακριβως τα εγραψες (χωρις ανασα)... η ακομη καλυτερα μ ενα τηλεφωνο στην γραμματεια της εοσδ, να συστηθεις, αφου νομιζεις οτι εισαι ΚΑΙ για πανευρωπαικο πριν καλα καλα πατησεις το ποδι σου πανω στη σκηνη (που πρωτη φορα θα τρεμουν τα ποδαρακια σου) και θα παρεις τις απαντησεις σου. 

 μαλιστα....να σου πω...ο συλλογος μου ειναι ο γυμναστικος συλλογος ΛΑΡΙΣΣΑΣ...θα κανω καποια συνομιλια με καποιον απο το συλλογο να δω εαν ειναι αφικτο...γι ανα ειναι εφικτο γιατι απο οτι φενεται δεν κατανοησες τι εγραψα για αυτο θα το ξαναγραψω...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βγω πρωτος στο ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ  πρωτα...εγω δεν ειπα οτι θα βγω πρωτος,εγω ειπα ΕΑΝ θα βγω πρωτος...δευτερον εγω δεν ειπα οτι εχω προσοντα για εωρωπαικο αλαλ πρεπει να κριθω πρωτα και αυτοι που θα με κρινουν να μου πουν εαν εχω τις δυνατοτητες...εαν μου πουν οκ βγηκες πρωτος[εαν βγω ]αλλα για ευρωπη δεν..τοτε δεν...πολυ απλα...αλλα εαν μου που μπορει να εχεις και καποιες πιθανοτητες εγω εχω σκοπο να τις διεκδικησω....αλλωστε γι αενα ονειρο ζουμε σε αυτο τον κοσμο...μεχρι που να το επιτυχουμε..οταν κατεβαινει καπιος σε εναν αγωνα κατεβαινει με τη φιλοδοξια να βγει πρωτος...το αν θα βγει ή οχι δεν το ξερει ουτε ξερει εαν θα το κατεφερει στην πορεια το βλεπει...και να σου πω και κατι σιγα μην στεναχωρηθω κιολας...εαν βγω και πιο τελευταιος και απο τον τελευταιο των μοικανων...εγω θα κανω την καλυτερη προσπαθεια μου και θα χαρω και θα γελασω που εκανα το καλυτερο που μπορουσα και απο εκει οτι θεση παρω...αλλα σιγουρα κανεις δεν κατεβαινει για να βγει τελευταιος...κατεβαινει γιατι πιστευει στον εαυτο του...
         και αυτο που ειπες για το θα τρεμουν τα ποδια μου....απο κατω θα εισαι να με κοιτας...το να ειναι καπιος απο κατω ειναι ευκολο...το να ανεβει και να λενε οι απο κατω σιγα και σιγα και σιγα ειναι παλι ευκολο ..το να ανεβει απο καπιος απο τους απο κατω ειναι δυσκολο...το να κρινουμε ολοι μπορουμε το να κριθουμε λιγοι εχουν το κουραγιο....και εγω το βρηκα σε ενα πραγμα που μου αρεσει σε αυτη τη ζωη και δεν με απασχολει τι σχολια θα ακουσω...καθε λαθος για καλο....αλλωστε ειμαι και 20 χρονων και ανεβαινω πανω στη σκηνη [ποθ και παλι μεγαλος ειμαι]οχι 30.....

----------


## Panoz

> Μετα απο 5 διορθωσεις στο ποστ μου).. ΟΛΑ αυτα που εγραψες, θα επρεπε να τα πεις στον συλογο οπου εχεις βγαλει το δελτιο αθλητη σου ΠΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΑ οπως ακριβως τα εγραψες (χωρις ανασα)... η ακομη καλυτερα μ ενα τηλεφωνο στην γραμματεια της εοσδ, να συστηθεις, αφου νομιζεις οτι εισαι ΚΑΙ για πανευρωπαικο πριν καλα καλα πατησεις το ποδι σου πανω στη σκηνη (που πρωτη φορα θα τρεμουν τα ποδαρακια σου) και θα παρεις τις απαντησεις σου. 
> 
>  μαλιστα....να σου πω...ο συλλογος μου ειναι ο γυμναστικος συλλογος ΛΑΡΙΣΣΑΣ...θα κανω καποια συνομιλια με καποιον απο το συλλογο να δω εαν ειναι αφικτο...γι ανα ειναι εφικτο γιατι απο οτι φενεται δεν κατανοησες τι εγραψα για αυτο θα το ξαναγραψω...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βγω πρωτος στο ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ  πρωτα...εγω δεν ειπα οτι θα βγω πρωτος,εγω ειπα ΕΑΝ θα βγω πρωτος...δευτερον εγω δεν ειπα οτι εχω προσοντα για εωρωπαικο αλαλ πρεπει να κριθω πρωτα και αυτοι που θα με κρινουν να μου πουν εαν εχω τις δυνατοτητες...εαν μου πουν οκ βγηκες πρωτος[εαν βγω ]αλλα για ευρωπη δεν..τοτε δεν...πολυ απλα...αλλα εαν μου που μπορει να εχεις και καποιες πιθανοτητες εγω εχω σκοπο να τις διεκδικησω....αλλωστε γι αενα ονειρο ζουμε σε αυτο τον κοσμο...μεχρι που να το επιτυχουμε..οταν κατεβαινει καπιος σε εναν αγωνα κατεβαινει με τη φιλοδοξια να βγει πρωτος...το αν θα βγει ή οχι δεν το ξερει ουτε ξερει εαν θα το κατεφερει στην πορεια το βλεπει...και να σου πω και κατι σιγα μην στεναχωρηθω κιολας...εαν βγω και πιο τελευταιος και απο τον τελευταιο των μοικανων...εγω θα κανω την καλυτερη προσπαθεια μου και θα χαρω και θα γελασω που εκανα το καλυτερο που μπορουσα και απο εκει οτι θεση παρω...αλλα σιγουρα κανεις δεν κατεβαινει για να βγει τελευταιος...κατεβαινει γιατι πιστευει στον εαυτο του...
>          και αυτο που ειπες για το θα τρεμουν τα ποδια μου....*απο κατω θα εισαι να με κοιτας..*.το να ειναι καπιος απο κατω ειναι ευκολο...το να ανεβει και να λενε οι απο κατω σιγα και σιγα και σιγα ειναι παλι ευκολο ..το να ανεβει απο καπιος απο τους απο κατω ειναι δυσκολο...το να κρινουμε ολοι μπορουμε το να κριθουμε λιγοι εχουν το κουραγιο....και εγω το βρηκα σε ενα πραγμα που μου αρεσει σε αυτη τη ζωη και δεν με απασχολει τι σχολια θα ακουσω...καθε λαθος για καλο....αλλωστε ειμαι και 20 χρονων και ανεβαινω πανω στη σκηνη [ποθ και παλι μεγαλος ειμαι]οχι 30.....


Ελα ομως που θα αγωνιζομαι κ εγω  :01. Wink: . Καταλαβαινω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ πως σκεφτεσαι γιατι ετσι σκεφτομουν κ εγω. γιαυτο κ στα λεω ετσι χυμα, οχι να σε ειρωνευτω η να σε "μαλωσω" αλλα να σε βοηθησω.

Τελοσπαντων, καλη επιτυχια να εχεις.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

καλη τυχη και σε εσενα...μακαρι να νικησεις...σε ποια κατηγορια θα κατεβεις??αλλωστε καλο ειναι να υαπρχει συναγωνισμος και οχι ανταγωνισμος ετσι θεωρω πως αναβαθμιζουμε καθε αθλημα και οχι με το υποβαθμιζουμε τους αλλους....ακομα και στα τζουνιορ να κατεβαινες[που λογικα πρεπι να εισια μεγαλυτερος] παλι καλη επιτυχια θα σου ελεγα...και αν ησουν καλυτερος να με νικαγες...αλλα μεχρι να βγει καπιος καλυτερος,θελω να πιστευω και θα προσπαθησω για αυτο για να βγω πρωτος...γι αυτο εγραψα οτι εγραψα...και εσυ φανταζομαι για να κατεβαινεις αυτο εχεις στο μυαλο σου....και αυτο θα προσπαθησεις να επιτυχεις...αλαλ αμα ειχες καπιος να σου λεγανε οτι δεν μπορεις και δεν μπορεις....θα σε πειραζε πιστευω...αλαλ εσυ επειδη πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου γι αυτο κατεβαινεις...γι ανα ικανοποιηθεις και να ολοκληρωθεις σαν ανθρωπος μεσα απο την ενδεχομενη επιτυχια σου...και να δεις οτι πιανουν τοπο οι προσπαθειες σου...
 καλη σου τυχη και μακαρι να τα πουμε και απο κοντα εκει στον αγωνα...

----------


## Panoz

> καλη τυχη και σε εσενα...μακαρι να νικησεις...σε ποια κατηγορια θα κατεβεις??αλλωστε καλο ειναι να υαπρχει συναγωνισμος και οχι ανταγωνισμος ετσι θεωρω πως αναβαθμιζουμε καθε αθλημα και οχι με το υποβαθμιζουμε τους αλλους....ακομα και στα τζουνιορ να κατεβαινες[που λογικα πρεπι να εισια μεγαλυτερος] παλι καλη επιτυχια θα σου ελεγα...και αν ησουν καλυτερος να με νικαγες...αλλα μεχρι να βγει καπιος καλυτερος,θελω να πιστευω και θα προσπαθησω για αυτο για να βγω πρωτος...γι αυτο εγραψα οτι εγραψα...και εσυ φανταζομαι για να κατεβαινεις αυτο εχεις στο μυαλο σου....και αυτο θα προσπαθησεις να επιτυχεις...αλαλ αμα ειχες καπιος να σου λεγανε οτι δεν μπορεις και δεν μπορεις....θα σε πειραζε πιστευω...αλαλ εσυ επειδη πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου γι αυτο κατεβαινεις...γι ανα ικανοποιηθεις και να ολοκληρωθεις σαν ανθρωπος μεσα απο την ενδεχομενη επιτυχια σου...και να δεις οτι πιανουν τοπο οι προσπαθειες σου...
>  καλη σου τυχη και μακαρι να τα πουμε και απο κοντα εκει στον αγωνα...


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## papantonisd

*Και επειδή οι εκπλήξεις δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ .....

Μπαίνοντας λοιπόν στην τελική ευθεία της διεξαγωγής του 23ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος IFBB και του 1st OLYMPUS PRO GRAND PRIX, όλο το TEAM της PHD - HELLAS TEAM ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδός θέλωντας να προσφέρει ότι καλύτερο σ΄όλους αυτούς που αγαπούν το άθλημα. 

Δημιουργήσαμε λοιπόν νέες μίνι αφίσσες για να σας παρουσιάσουμε επίσημα το Team των GUEST POSER .

*

----------


## papantonisd

*ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ*
*IFBB PRO* 
**

----------


## papantonisd

*MARCUS BECHT*
*IFBB PRO*

----------


## papantonisd

*MONICA BECHT*
*GERMAN CHAMPION*
*EUROPEAN CHAMPION*

----------


## papantonisd

*TAREK ELSETOUHI*
*IFBB PRO*

----------


## NASSER

> *Και επειδή οι εκπλήξεις δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ .....
> 
> Μπαίνοντας λοιπόν στην τελική ευθεία της διεξαγωγής του 23ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος IFBB και του 1st OLYMPUS PRO GRAND PRIX, όλο το TEAM της PHD - HELLAS TEAM ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδός θέλωντας να προσφέρει ότι καλύτερο σ΄όλους αυτούς που αγαπούν το άθλημα. 
> 
> Δημιουργήσαμε λοιπόν νέες μίνι αφίσσες για να σας παρουσιάσουμε επίσημα το Team των GUEST POSER .
> 
> *


Δημητρη σε ευχαριστουμε για τις επισημες παρουσιασεις!!! Πολυ ωραια  δουλεια!

Αξιζει να σημειωσουμε πως ο γνωστος πλεον Tarek Elsetouhi θα ειναι ειναι  παρον και guest στην μεγαλη αυτη διοργανωση! 

Προς το παρον οι κόποι και μονο της διοργάνωσης, ειναι αξιοι συγχαρητηριων  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αξιζει να σημειωσουμε πως ο γνωστος πλεον Tarek Elsetouhi θα ειναι ειναι  παρον και guest στην μεγαλη αυτη διοργανωση!


Δυνατό guest! Μπράβο.

Όλες οι κινήσεις για αυτόν τον αγώνα δείχνουν πάντως οτι οι διοργανωτές τον έχουν πάρει πολύ σοβαρά και η επιτυχία θα είναι σίγουρη.  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> *Και επειδή οι εκπλήξεις δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ .....
> 
> Μπαίνοντας λοιπόν στην τελική ευθεία της διεξαγωγής του 23ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος IFBB και του 1st OLYMPUS PRO GRAND PRIX, όλο το TEAM της PHD - HELLAS TEAM ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδός θέλωντας να προσφέρει ότι καλύτερο σ΄όλους αυτούς που αγαπούν το άθλημα. 
> 
> Δημιουργήσαμε λοιπόν νέες μίνι αφίσσες για να σας παρουσιάσουμε επίσημα το Team των GUEST POSER .
> 
> *


Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από το Δ.Σ.του Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ στον Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη για την τεράστια βοήθεια που προσφέρει στο να πραγματοποιηθεί ένας μοναδικός Αγώνας.

----------


## a.minidis

> Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από το Δ.Σ.του Α.Σ.ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗ στον Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη για την τεράστια βοήθεια που προσφέρει στο να πραγματοποιηθεί ένας μοναδικός Αγώνας.


  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> *Και επειδή οι εκπλήξεις δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ .....*
> 
> *Μπαίνοντας λοιπόν στην τελική ευθεία της διεξαγωγής του 23ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος IFBB και του 1st OLYMPUS PRO GRAND PRIX, όλο το TEAM της PHD - HELLAS TEAM ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδός θέλωντας να προσφέρει ότι καλύτερο σ΄όλους αυτούς που αγαπούν το άθλημα.*  
> *Δημιουργήσαμε λοιπόν νέες μίνι αφίσσες για να σας παρουσιάσουμε επίσημα το Team των GUEST POSER .*


 
BRAVO DIMITRI,
ELPIZO TOY XRONOU ME PIO POLLA $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,KAI ME MEGALITERA ONOMATA KAI MAZI ME ALLOUS NA ANAVATHMISETE TO ELLINIKO BODYBUILDING. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων με οσα εχουν ακουστει τελευταια γύρω απο τη διοργανωση αναφερω τα παρακατω!!!

H διευθυνση της ομοσπονδιας ΕΟΣΔ ορισε στους συλλογους να χρεωνονται οι  συμμετοχες των αθλητων μονο στο Grand Prix με 50€ ως οικονομικη ενισχηση επειδη κόπηκαν οι  επιδοτήσεις στους συλλόγους. Οι σύλλογοι και ο χορηγος του αγωνα PHD-HELLAS ομως, θα καλυψουν αυτα τα  χρηματα απο μονοι τους και δεν θα χρεωσουν τους αθλητες. Αυτο συμφωνησαν  εκ των πληστων! 
Το θεμα εχει και νομικη πτυχή και ειναι καθαρά εσωτερικό θέμα της ομοσπονδιας. Δεν θα πρεπει να απασχολει τους θεατες  και εν μερη τους αθλητες.
*Η εισοδος για τους θεατες θα ειναι 15€ μόνο και ειναι και  για τις δυο φασεις της διοργανωσης, Πανελληνιο και Grand Prix!*

----------


## Giannis9

η εισοδος ειναι ελευθερη?

----------


## Rise above

> Προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων με οσα εχουν ακουστει τελευταια γύρω απο τη διοργανωση αναφερω τα παρακατω!!!
> 
> H διευθυνση της ομοσπονδιας ΕΟΣΔ ορισε στους συλλογους να χρεωνονται οι  συμμετοχες των αθλητων μονο στο Grand Prix με 50€ ως οικονομικη ενισχηση επειδη κόπηκαν οι  επιδοτήσεις στους συλλόγους. Οι σύλλογοι και ο χορηγος του αγωνα PHD-HELLAS ομως, θα καλυψουν αυτα τα  χρηματα απο μονοι τους και δεν θα χρεωσουν τους αθλητες. Αυτο συμφωνησαν  εκ των πληστων! 
> Το θεμα εχει και νομικη πτυχή και ειναι καθαρά εσωτερικό θέμα της ομοσπονδιας. Δεν θα πρεπει να απασχολει τους θεατες  και εν μερη τους αθλητες.
> *Η εισοδος για τους θεατες θα ειναι 15€ μόνο και ειναι και  για τις δυο φασεις της διοργανωσης, Πανελληνιο και Grand Prix!*


έχει απαντήσει ήδη ο nasser

----------


## Muscleboss

> Προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων με οσα εχουν ακουστει τελευταια γύρω απο τη διοργανωση αναφερω τα παρακατω!!!
> 
> H διευθυνση της ομοσπονδιας ΕΟΣΔ ορισε στους συλλογους να χρεωνονται οι συμμετοχες των αθλητων μονο στο Grand Prix με 50€ ως οικονομικη ενισχηση επειδη κόπηκαν οι επιδοτήσεις στους συλλόγους. Οι σύλλογοι και ο χορηγος του αγωνα PHD-HELLAS ομως, θα καλυψουν αυτα τα χρηματα απο μονοι τους και δεν θα χρεωσουν τους αθλητες. Αυτο συμφωνησαν εκ των πληστων!


Νασσερ ευχαριστούμε για τη διευκρίνηση, καθώς άρχισαν να ακούγονται διάφορα σενάρια γύρω από "50άρικα"...  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## flinstone

καλησπέρα παιδιά. τι ώρα θα αρχήσει ο αγώνας;

----------


## NASSER

> καλησπέρα παιδιά. τι ώρα θα αρχήσει ο αγώνας;


Yπολογιζεται κατα τις 6.00 μμ αλλα θα ενημερωσουμε και οταν πλησιαζει η μερα.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Yπολογιζεται κατα τις 6.00 μμ αλλα θα ενημερωσουμε και οταν πλησιαζει η μερα.


Επίσημα ο αγώνας αρχίζει στις 6.00 .Η αίθουσα του Βελλίδειου είναι χωρητικότητας 1800 θέσεων και αναμένεται να είναι πλήρης.Υπενθυμίζω οτι όσοι θέλουν να αγωνιστούν θα πρέπει να εφοδιαστούν με δελτίο αθλητού.Δεν θα υπάρχουν συμμετοχές της τελευταίας στιγμής.Οι μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές είναι πάνω από 80.Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία μπορείτε να μου τηλεφωνείτε στο 6944311469.

----------


## flexakis

Mια μικρη ανακοινωση θελω να κανω:απο 26/4/10 ο Αθλητικος Συλλογος Σωματοδομη <ΑΘΛΟΣ> ανηκει πλεον στην δυναμη της Ελληνικης Ομοσπονδιας Σωματικης Διαπλασης.
Ο Συλλογος βρισκεται στην δυτικη Θεσσαλονικη.
Οποισδηποτε χρειαστει καποια πληροφορια σχετικα με εκδοση δελτιου αθλητου,μπωρει να τηλεφωνει στο (6948 083283) Ακης.

----------


## efklidis oyst

Επεστρεψα χερετω τους παντες Νικολα θα κατεβω και εγω

----------


## NASSER

> Επεστρεψα χερετω τους παντες Νικολα θα κατεβω και εγω


Αντε Ακη, με το καλο!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με το καλό άκη θα είμαστε όλοι εκεί !! πιστεύω θα είναι απο τις κορυφαίες διοργανώσεις που έχουν γίνει θεσσαλονίκη , γιατι η θεσσαλονίκη όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί έχει παράδοση στο ββ και σε οργανώσεις με επιτυχία  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## flexakis

Πιστευω οτι ο αγωνας θα εχει μεγαλη επιτυχια,γιατι εχουμε να δουμε  τοσους πολλους γκεστς,και χρηματικα επαθλα κατι δεκαετιες.Επισης οτι ανακοινωθηκε η διεξαγωγη του αγωνα πολυ καιρο πριν ηταν μεγαλο ατου.
Αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια ο Παπαγεωργιου Ν. η PHD Hellas, η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ,και ολοι οσοι συνεβαλαν γι αυτο το μεγαλο γεγονος του σιδερενιου αθληματος μας.

----------


## NASSER

Καλο μηνα σε ολους!!! Μπηκε ο Μαης και είμαστε στην τελικη ευθεια γαι την μεγαλη αυτη διοργανωση! Ηδη ολοι οι φιλοι του αθληματος γνωριζουν και περιμενουν τη μερα της διοργανωσης. Πληροφοριες των συλλογων λενε πως οι δηλώσεις αθλητών με δελτία εχουν ξεπερασει καθε προηγουμενο και αυτο σαν αρχη, ενθαρρυνει τους διοργανωτες να φροντισουν την καλυτερη διεξαγωγη της διοργανωσης!
Η αιθουσα των 1800 θεσεων, η φαντασμαγορικη σκηνη με τα λογοτυπα των χορηγων και τις εκπλήξεις που επιφυλάσσονται και τελος τα περίπτερα που θα ειναι εντός του χωρου με καταλληλη διαμορφωση, ειναι απλα μια πρώτη εντύπωση που πρέπει να έχουμε!
Στις 23 Μαιου και ωρα 6.00 μμ θα πρεπει να ειμαστε ολοι ηδη καθισμένοι στις καρεκλες του Βελλιδιου!!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Καλο μηνα σε ολους!!! Μπηκε ο Μαης και είμαστε στην τελικη ευθεια γαι την μεγαλη αυτη διοργανωση! Ηδη ολοι οι φιλοι του αθληματος γνωριζουν και περιμενουν τη μερα της διοργανωσης. Πληροφοριες των συλλογων λενε πως οι δηλώσεις αθλητών με δελτία εχουν ξεπερασει καθε προηγουμενο και αυτο σαν αρχη, ενθαρρυνει τους διοργανωτες να φροντισουν την καλυτερη διεξαγωγη της διοργανωσης!
> Η αιθουσα των 1800 θεσεων, η φαντασμαγορικη σκηνη με τα λογοτυπα των χορηγων και τις εκπλήξεις που επιφυλάσσονται και τελος τα περίπτερα που θα ειναι εντός του χωρου με καταλληλη διαμορφωση, ειναι απλα μια πρώτη εντύπωση που πρέπει να έχουμε!
> Στις 23 Μαιου και ωρα 6.00 μμ θα πρεπει να ειμαστε ολοι ηδη καθισμένοι στις καρεκλες του Βελλιδιου!!!


Kαλο μηνα Nasser  :08. Toast: .Ανυπομονω να παρακολουθησω τον πρωτο μου αγωνα bodybuilding εναν αγωνα που οπως φαινεται θα ειναι φανταστικος :05. Weights: .Θα ειμαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ εκει!!!

----------


## savage

μακαρι να γινοταν στην Αθηνα,να ημουν και γω εκει  :01. Sad:

----------


## efklidis oyst

Ευχαριστω παιδια Νασσερ Ηλια χερωμαι που θα ειμασστε ολοι εκει και οπως παντα το κλιμα στις διωργανωσεις τις βορειας ελλαδας ειναι οτι πιο καλο υπαρχει και ειμαστε μια παρεα αν και ειχα εναν καλο τραυματισμο καταφερα να επανερθω και ο λογος οτι δεν θα ηθελα με τιποτα να χασω ολλο αυτο το κλιμα χερωμαι που θα τα πουμε απο κοντα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και μεις χαιρόμαστε πραγματικα που θα τα πούμε  απο κοντα και μάλιστα θα σε δούμε και στην σκηνή  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## efklidis oyst

> και μεις χαιρόμαστε πραγματικα που θα τα πούμε  απο κοντα και μάλιστα θα σε δούμε και στην σκηνή


ευχαριστω πολυ Ηλια και εγω χαιρομε που θα σας δω ολους.χαμος θα γινει φετος

----------


## a.minidis

> και μεις χαιρόμαστε πραγματικα που θα τα πούμε  απο κοντα και μάλιστα θα σε δούμε και στην σκηνή


   "πατερ"αν ειναι να σαι .....  θα ερθω... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί σαν θεατής εννοείτε..  :01. Mr. Green:  ελπίζοντας κάποια μέρα να λάβω κι εγώ μέρος..
Περιμένω πως και πως να 'ρθει αυτή τη μέρα..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> "πατερ"αν ειναι να σαι .....  θα ερθω...



ξέρω εσυ τα λές γιατι ξέρεις πάντα σε κρατάω στον ίσιο δρόμο , εμείς είμαστε ικανοί να βρεθούμε και πρός βατοπέδι μεριά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

> ξέρω εσυ τα λές γιατι ξέρεις πάντα σε κρατάω στον ίσιο δρόμο , εμείς είμαστε ικανοί να βρεθούμε και πρός βατοπέδι μεριά


Για βατοπεδι δεν ξερω αλλα θα τιμησουμε πιστευω τα ξενιχταδικα της Σαλονικας !

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> ξέρω εσυ τα λές γιατι ξέρεις πάντα σε κρατάω στον ίσιο δρόμο , εμείς είμαστε ικανοί να βρεθούμε και πρός βατοπέδι μεριά


MONO NA MHN XATHOUME KAI PIOS THA DIKSI TON DROMO STON ALLON.
XA,XA,XA,XA,XA
 :08. Toast:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Πιστευω οτι ο αγωνας θα εχει μεγαλη επιτυχια,γιατι εχουμε να δουμε  τοσους πολλους γκεστς,και χρηματικα επαθλα κατι δεκαετιες.Επισης οτι ανακοινωθηκε η διεξαγωγη του αγωνα πολυ καιρο πριν ηταν μεγαλο ατου.
> Αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια ο Παπαγεωργιου Ν. η PHD Hellas, η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ,και ολοι οσοι συνεβαλαν γι αυτο το μεγαλο γεγονος του σιδερενιου αθληματος μας.



Σας περιμένουμε όλους ελπίζοντας να δούμε έναν η μάλλον δύο αγώνες συναρπαστικούς Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι όλους όσουν έχουν βοηθήσει αυτή την προσπάθεια.

----------


## NASSER

Tηλεφωνα επικοινωνιας στους υπευθυνους των συλλογων

1. 6972214425 κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη ''προεδρος ομοσπονδιας ΕΟΣΔ'' (Αθήνα)
2. 6939442445 κο Κωνσταντινίδη Γεώργιο ''συλλογος Ολυμπιον ζευς''(Κατερινη)
3. 6937324056 κο Κατσέλο Παναγιώτη ''συλλογος διαπλασης Λαρισας'' (Λαρισα)
4. 6936109763 κο Βασάλο Ιωάννη ''συλλογος Ειρηνικος παιαν''(Αθηνα)
5. 6944311469 κο Παπαγεωργίου Νίκο ''συλλογος Πολυνικης'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
6. 6949214009 κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη ''PhD Hellas'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
7. 6948083283 κο Χανδρούλης Ακης ''συλλογος Aθλος'' (Θεσσαλονικη)

----------


## Beton_Team-Andro

Γεια σας, εισιτηρια μπορουμε να προμηθευτουμε νωριτερα ή την ιδια μερα?και αν ναι απο που?

----------


## NASSER

> Γεια σας, εισιτηρια μπορουμε να προμηθευτουμε νωριτερα ή την ιδια μερα?και αν ναι απο που?



Στην εισοδο της αιθουσα διεξαγωγης της διοργανωσης την ιδια μερα. Η ωρα εναρξης ειναι 6.00 μμ και η τιμη εισιτηρίου 15€ το ατομο.
Καλο θα ηταν να είσαστε λιγο νωρίτερα στην αιθουσα.

----------


## Beton_Team-Andro

ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Στην εισοδο της αιθουσα διεξαγωγης της διοργανωσης την ιδια μερα. Η ωρα εναρξης ειναι 6.00 μμ και η τιμη εισιτηρίου 15€ το ατομο.
> Καλο θα ηταν να είσαστε λιγο νωρίτερα στην αιθουσα.


Μήπως θυμάται κανείς τον Gary Strydom?

----------


## Polyneikos

Eννοειται !!Που το πας Νικο; :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

> Μήπως θυμάται κανείς τον Gary Strydom?





> Eννοειται !!Που το πας Νικο;


Εγω ξερω που ΤΟΝ παει  :08. Turtle:

----------


## papantonisd

*1st OLYMPUS GRAND PRIX 2010-THESSALONIKI* 



*ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΙΜΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ*
*ΠΑΠΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ Δ.-ΚΑΚΑΒΟΥΡΗΣ Ι. O.E.*



*ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## NASSER

Αυτα ειναι νεα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα καταπληκτικά νέα ειδικα για τον στράιντομ κάτι ψιλιάστηκα και μάλιστα είναι και πολύ καλός αν και μεγάλος εχω δεί φωτο του που είναι φανταστικός , αλλα πάντα εντυπωσίαζε όταν ήταν πρωταγωνιστής στο ολύμπια με την καταπληκτική του φορμα και γράμωση  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ενδιαφέρουσα νέα εταιρία, ανυπομονούμε να δοκιμάσουμε.  :03. Thumb up: 

Όσο για τον Strydom μεγάλη πορεία στο αγωνιστικό bbing Και καταπληκτικές φορμες ακόμα και σε μεγάλη ηλικία.  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Eννοειται !!Που το πας Νικο;


Εγώ προς το Βελλίδειο.Μπορεί,που ξέρεις καμμιά φορά,μπορεί να συναντήσω αυτόν τον τεράστιο Gary.

----------


## Μαρία

> Εγώ προς το Βελλίδειο.Μπορεί,που ξέρεις καμμιά φορά,μπορεί να συναντήσω αυτόν τον τεράστιο Gary.



Θα είμαστε ολοι εκει να το διαπιστωσουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Θα είμαστε ολοι εκει να το διαπιστωσουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Με το καλό Μαρία!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

> Με το καλό Μαρία!!!!



Με το καλο θα ερθουμε ολοι γιατι τετοιον αγωνα και τετοια διοργανωση δεν χανεις.......χωρια την συμμετοχη των αθλητων και το επιπεδο των guest poser !!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

OLO EKPLIKSIS AYTOS O AGONAS ME POLOUS GUESTS POSEURS BRAVO SYS. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> OLO EKPLIKSIS AYTOS O AGONAS ME POLOUS GUESTS POSEURS BRAVO SYS.


Καλη επιτυχια και σε σενα Διονυση σε οτι σχεδιαζεις! Ισχύει πως προετοιμάζεσαι γιαυτον τον αγωνα?

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

NASSER IMASTE SE KALO DROMO ,ALLOSTE DEN PREPI NA LIPI KANIS APO AYTON TON AGONA, SIGOURA THA TA POUME APO KONTA STIS 23/5/2010
 :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> NASSER IMASTE SE KALO DROMO ,ALLOSTE DEN PREPI NA LIPI KANIS APO AYTON TON AGONA, SIGOURA THA TA POUME APO KONTA STIS 23/5/2010


Θα τα πούμε σίγουρα.Το Βελλίδειο θα έχει την εικόνα που περιμένετε!!!!Εχει γίνει μελετημένη προεργασία και πιστεύω ότι θα το απολαύσετε.Μέχρι και γιατρός απ την Σουηδία έρχεται (ειδικευμένος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις).Και νοσοκόμα!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μέχρι και γιατρός απ την Σουηδία έρχεται (ειδικευμένος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις).Και νοσοκόμα!!!


για να μη ρωτάει ο ηλιας, (που θα ρωτησει σιγουρα) και η νοσοκομα σουηδεζα θα ειναι?!

οπως και να'χει εκει θα είμαστε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> για να μη ρωτάει ο ηλιας, (που θα ρωτησει σιγουρα) και η νοσοκομα σουηδεζα θα ειναι?!
> 
> οπως και να'χει εκει θα είμαστε.


Ε να έχουμε και κάτι σαν έκπληξη μην τα μαθαίνουμε όλα απο τώρα ρε φώτη και ρωσίδα να είναι δεν είμαστε ρατσιστές εμείς  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> για να μη ρωτάει ο ηλιας, (που θα ρωτησει σιγουρα) και η νοσοκομα σουηδεζα θα ειναι?!
> 
> οπως και να'χει εκει θα είμαστε.


Ημουν σίγουρος ότι αυτήν την απάντηση θα έπαιρνα.Πάντως Σουηδέζα δεν θα είναι...

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ε να έχουμε και κάτι σαν έκπληξη μην τα μαθαίνουμε όλα απο τώρα ρε φώτη και ρωσίδα να είναι δεν είμαστε ρατσιστές εμείς


Απ την Νέα Φυλή Σερρών είναι Ηλία,πειράζει?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Απ την Νέα Φυλή Σερρών είναι Ηλία,πειράζει?



τι να πειράζει ρε νίκο είπαμε η δουλειά για την οποία προορίζετε μετράει και όχι η καταγωγή , αρκεί αν πρόκειτε για νοσοκόμα να είναι αχρείαστη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> τι να πειράζει ρε νίκο είπαμε η δουλειά για την οποία προορίζετε μετράει και όχι η καταγωγή , αρκεί αν πρόκειτε για νοσοκόμα να είναι αχρείαστη


Σωστά Ηλία.Μακάρι να έπαιζα και να πάθαινα καμμιά κράμπα......

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σωστά Ηλία.Μακάρι να έπαιζα και να πάθαινα καμμιά κράμπα......



α ρε νίκο για να το λές εσύ κατι καλό ξέρεις !! και γω αν έπαιζα και να μην πάθαινα μπορεί να εκανα τον ψόφιο κοριό  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  εύχομαι πάντως να πάει όχι απλα καλα αλλα να ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία αυτός ο αγώνας γιατι έχετε κάνει σοβαρή δουλεια και οργάνωση και αξίζει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## flinstone

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Σε ποιά περιοχή είναι το βελλίδειο.Εχω κανονίσει να έρθω κι έγω αλλά δεν ξέρω τίποτα από Θεσσαλονίκη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο αγώνα αρχήζει στις 6 μμ;

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Το Βελλιδειο βρισκετε στον χωρο της Δ.Ε.Θ (ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ).

----------


## flinstone

> Το Βελλιδειο βρισκετε στον χωρο της Δ.Ε.Θ (ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ).


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## flexakis

> Καλημέρα παιδιά. Σε ποιά περιοχή είναι το βελλίδειο.Εχω κανονίσει να έρθω κι έγω αλλά δεν ξέρω τίποτα από Θεσσαλονίκη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο αγώνα αρχήζει στις 6 μμ;


Ειναι απεναντι απο τον λευκο πυργο(σημα κατατετεθεν τις Θεσσ/νικης) στα 100 μετρα,στον χωρο τις Δ.Ε.Θ.αν δεν κανω λαθος η οδος ειναι Λεωφ.Στρατου.

----------


## NASSER

> Ειναι απεναντι απο τον λευκο πυργο(σημα κατατετεθεν τις Θεσσ/νικης) στα 100 μετρα,στον χωρο τις Δ.Ε.Θ.αν δεν κανω λαθος η οδος ειναι Λεωφ.Στρατου.



Ετσι ακριβως!
flinstone αν εχεις κανονισει να συμμετασχεις στον αγωνα καλο ειναι να εχεις επικοινωνησει με εναν συλλογο. Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, η καταγραφη και διαχωρισμος των αθλητων θα γινει το πρωι.
Οι αθλητες θα ζυγιστους και θα διαχωριστουν στις κατηγοριες που ανικουν συμφωνα με τα κιλα τους και το υψος τους. Βασικη προυποθεση να εχουν κατοχηρωσει το δελτιο αθλητου με τις απαραιτητες ιατρικες εξετασεις.

----------


## flinstone

> Ετσι ακριβως!
> flinstone αν εχεις κανονισει να συμμετασχεις στον αγωνα καλο ειναι να εχεις επικοινωνησει με εναν συλλογο. Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, η καταγραφη και διαχωρισμος των αθλητων θα γινει το πρωι.
> Οι αθλητες θα ζυγιστους και θα διαχωριστουν στις κατηγοριες που ανικουν συμφωνα με τα κιλα τους και το υψος τους. Βασικη προυποθεση να εχουν κατοχηρωσει το δελτιο αθλητου με τις απαραιτητες ιατρικες εξετασεις.


Δεν θα πάρω μερος. Θα έρθω για να τους δω. Πιστέβω να συναντιθούμε, μιας και θα έρθω για πρώτη φορά στα μέρη σας. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ετσι ακριβως!
> flinstone αν εχεις κανονισει να συμμετασχεις στον αγωνα καλο ειναι να εχεις επικοινωνησει με εναν συλλογο. Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, η καταγραφη και διαχωρισμος των αθλητων θα γινει το πρωι.
> Οι αθλητες θα ζυγιστους και θα διαχωριστουν στις κατηγοριες που ανικουν συμφωνα με τα κιλα τους και το υψος τους. Βασικη προυποθεση να εχουν κατοχηρωσει το δελτιο αθλητου με τις απαραιτητες ιατρικες εξετασεις.


Να συμπληρώσω,NASSER,ότι οι αθλητές θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται στο Βελλίδειο γύρω στις 11.00 με 12.00,γιά να δηλώσουν την συμμετοχή τους,να ζυγιστούν και να σχηματιστούν οι κατηγορίες.Οι κατηγορίες θα είναι οι εξής
Juniors Bodybuilding
Juniors Classic Bodybuilding
Body Fitness Χαμηλή γυναικών
Body Fitness Υψλή γυναικών
Fitness γυναικών
Classic Bodybuilding ανδρών -1.75
Classic Bodybuilding ανδρών +1.75
Bodybuilding ανδρών -70 ,-75 ,-80 ,-90,+90,+100όσον αφορά το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα.
    για το Grand Prix μία Open κατηγορία ανδρών Β.Β. και μία Open κατηγορία γυναικών Body Fitness.

----------


## NASSER

Νικο αν μπορεις να διευκρυνησεις πως διαχωριζονται οι κατηγοριες Classic Bodybuilding με τις κατηγοριες Bodybuilding οσο αφορα τα κιλα σε αναλογια με το υψος.

----------


## efklidis oyst

ευχαριστουμε νικο για την ενημερωση μακαρι να σε βλεπαμε να παιζεις κιολας ,παρεπιπτοντως τι ωρα θα ξεκινησει περιπου να ενημερωσουμε και κοσμο να ερθει

----------


## NASSER

> ευχαριστουμε νικο για την ενημερωση μακαρι να σε βλεπαμε να παιζεις κιολας ,παρεπιπτοντως τι ωρα θα ξεκινησει περιπου να ενημερωσουμε και κοσμο να ερθει



Στις 6.00 μμ ξεκιναει ο αγωνας Ακη. Διαβασε λιγο τα προηγούμενα ποστ για να ενημερωθεις για οτι χρειαζεσαι.  :01. Wink:

----------


## greekmusclenet

Ο *Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου* του αθλητικού συλλόγου Πολυνίκης μιλά στην κάμερα του GreekMuscle.NET για τον επερχόμενο αγώνα και για to άθλημα γενικότερα....

http://www.youtube.com/greekmusclenet#g/u

[YOUTUBE="νικ"]HFl0gaROkB0[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε για τη συνεντεξη! Ραντεβου την Κυριακη!  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ραντεβού την κυριακή όλοι θα είμαστε εκεί ο αγώνας αναμένετε εντυπωσιακός απο θέμα συμμετοχών και ποιότητας αθλητών ο χώρος είναι γνωστός και τέλειος για τέτοια διοργάνωση , οπότε θα χάσουν όποιοι δεν έρθουν  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Νικο αν μπορεις να διευκρυνησεις πως διαχωριζονται οι κατηγοριες Classic Bodybuilding με τις κατηγοριες Bodybuilding οσο αφορα τα κιλα σε αναλογια με το υψος.


NASSER.παράλειψή μου.Λοιπόν,γιά να αγωνιστεί κάποιος στο Classic B.B. θα πρέπει να ζυγιστεί το πολύ 1 κιλό πάνω απ το ύψος του.Δηλαδή ένας αθλητής με ύψος 1.78 δεν πρέπει να ζυγίζει πάνω από 79 κιλά.Διαφορετικά θα αγωνιστεί στο bodybuilding.(Είδα τον Tarek χθες από κοντά........!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία η Συνέντευξη του Νίκου Παπαεωργίου, αλλά ας δούμε και μια παλιότερη φώτο. Δεν είναι νομίζω εκτός θέματος, καθώς αξίζει να έχουμε μια ιδέα για τους διοργανωτές.

Νίκο πέρα από την καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα και στο σύλλογό σου (που είναι δεδομένα), να σε ευχαριστήσουμε με την ευκαιρία για τη συμβολή σου και την ενημέρωση που προσφέρεις μέσα από το φόρουμ μας.  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραια φωτο Πάνο!!! 
Θα μπορουσα να γραψω πολλα για τους διοργανωτες Νικο Παπαγεωργιου και Δημητρη Παπαντωνη, καθως ειναι προσωπα αξιοι σεβασμου και θαυμασμου! Θα ηθελα ομως να τα πω στο φιναλε της παρουσιασης αυτης της μεγαλης διοργανωσης, γιατι για μενα αυτοι ειναι οι guest της χρονιας!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ωραία η Συνέντευξη του Νίκου Παπαεωργίου, αλλά ας δούμε και μια παλιότερη φώτο. Δεν είναι νομίζω εκτός θέματος, καθώς αξίζει να έχουμε μια ιδέα για τους διοργανωτές.
> 
> Νίκο πέρα από την καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα και στο σύλλογό σου (που είναι δεδομένα), να σε ευχαριστήσουμε με την ευκαιρία για τη συμβολή σου και την ενημέρωση που προσφέρεις μέσα από το φόρουμ μας.


Γιά άλλη μιά φορά ευχαριστώ το bodybuilding.gr στο σύνολό του γιά την προβολή της φετεινής διοργάνωσης και εύχομαι να σας γνωρίσω όλους από κοντά!!!!

----------


## greekmusclenet

*GreeKmuscle.NET* συνεντεύξεων συνέχεια....

Ο *Δημήτρης Παπαντώνης* της PhD και συνδιοργανωτής του Gran Prix μιλα για τον αγώνα και την εταιρεία του.

*Σε αποκλειστική παρουσίαση και το βαρύτημο τρόπαιο για τον νικητή του GP.*

Όλα τα βίντεο εδώ..
http://www.youtube.com/greekmusclenet#g/u

Πρώτο Μέρος 
[YOUTUBE="νικ"]yrsxk7CLy6M[/YOUTUBE]

Δεύτερο Μέρος 
[YOUTUBE="νικ"]y0PxAY9rhN8[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γιά άλλη μιά φορά ευχαριστώ το bodybuilding.gr στο σύνολό του γιά την προβολή της φετεινής διοργάνωσης και εύχομαι να σας γνωρίσω όλους από κοντά!!!!


υποχρέωση  του φορουμ ειναι να προβαλει ολες της διοργανωσεις του αθλήματος και τους αθλητες, αλλιώς  δεν θα υπήρχε  νοημα ύπαρξης του φορουμ, 
ετσι βαζουμε ολοι κατα το μετρο που μπορούμε ενα λιθαράκι ώστε να παει το άθλημα στη θεση που του αξίζει, 
αλλος σαν διοργανωτής αλλος σαν αθλητης αλλος σαν χορηγός αλλος σαν μεσο προβολής και αλλος σαν θεατής, 
τα τελευταια χρονια αυτη η αλυσίδα νομίζω ''δουλεύει'' καλα και αρχιζει να δινει αποτελέσματα αν κρίνουμε απο την επιτυχία που ειχαν οι περσινοί αγωνες.  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> *GreeKmuscle.NET* συνεντεύξεων συνέχεια....
> 
> Ο *Δημήτρης Παπαντώνης* της PhD και συνδιοργανωτής του Gran Prix μιλα για τον αγώνα και την εταιρεία του.
> 
> *Σε αποκλειστική παρουσίαση και το βαρύτημο τρόπαιο για τον νικητή του GP.*


Ευχαριστουμε και γιαυτη τη συνεντευξη τον greekmusclenet οπως και τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Καλη επιτυχια σε ολα τα σχεδια του Δημητρη και ελπιζω η ευχη να δει το αθλημα στη χωρα μας σε ανωτερο επιπεδο, να γινει πραγματικοτητα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Paco

Συγχαρητηρια σε διοργανωτες και χορηγους,η αληθεια είναι ότι αθλητες υπάρχουν αξιολογοι τοσα χρόνια,κινητρα χρειαζονται . :03. Clap:

----------


## efklidis oyst

Μονο αξιολογοι ειδικα στις μεγαλες κατηγοριες υπαρχουν αθλητες με αριστη αρμωνια στους μυς και μπωρουν να συναγωνιστουν ανετα και ξενους οσο για την οργανωση πιστευω οτι θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχει γινει ποτε για το αθλημα

----------


## NASSER

> Tηλεφωνα επικοινωνιας στους υπευθυνους των συλλογων
> 
> 1. 6972214425 κο Λεβεντέλη Ιορδάνη ''προεδρος ομοσπονδιας ΕΟΣΔ'' (Αθήνα)
> 2. 6939442445 κο Κωνσταντινίδη Γεώργιο ''συλλογος Ολυμπιον ζευς''(Κατερινη)
> 3. 6937324056 κο Κατσέλο Παναγιώτη ''συλλογος διαπλασης Λαρισας'' (Λαρισα)
> 4. 6936109763 κο Βασάλο Ιωάννη ''συλλογος Ειρηνικος παιαν''(Αθηνα)
> 5. 6944311469 κο Παπαγεωργίου Νίκο ''συλλογος Πολυνικης'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
> 6. 6949214009 κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη ''PhD Hellas'' (Θεσσαλονικη)
> 7. 6948083283 κο Χανδρούλης Ακης ''συλλογος Aθλος'' (Θεσσαλονικη)



Για τις τελευταιες λεπτομεριες στα παραπανω τηλεφωνα. Το τριημερο μπορει να συνδιαστει με βολτα στην πανεμορφη Θεσσαλονικη και με της καλη αθλητικη διοργανωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

na vafto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SE LIGES ORES FTANOUME THESSALONIKI

*****γράφουμε ΜΟΝΟ ελληνικά*****

----------


## Petros_sbk

Καλη επιτυχια στους διοργανωτες και σε ολους τους αθλητες!
η εισοδος ειναι ελευθερη?

----------


## Polyneikos

15 Eυρω ειναι η εισοδος και σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να παρακολουθησεις και το Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα αλλα και το open grand prix.

----------


## Petros_sbk

ωραια!σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!
πιστευω να υπαρξει αρκετο κοινο απο κοζανη!

----------


## Muscleboss

Στο OPEN γυναικών νικήτρια η Ελένη Κρητικοπουλου. ενώ η Βίκυ Μουρατίδου στην 3η θέση.

Αναμένεται η OPEN αντρών.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

2η θεση Πανο στις γυναικες;;

----------


## Muscleboss

Δε συγκατήσαμε το όνομα...

Η Νάντια Κεραμιδάκη δεν ήταν τριάδα... :01. Rolling Eyes: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Στο OPEN αντρών θα παίξει και ο Παπαδάκης μάλλον.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Αποτελέσματα OPEN αντρών:

1ος Τσιρνοβίτης

2ος Μηνίδης

3ος Κιαχόπουλος

Παπαδακης σε πολύ καλή φόρμα, δεν πήρε θέση.

ΜΒ

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Στο OPEN γυναικών νικήτρια η Ελένη Κρητικοπουλου. ενώ η Βίκυ Μουρατίδου στην 3η θέση.
> 
> Αναμένεται η OPEN αντρών.
> 
> ΜΒ


Bossaki Δήμητρα Μουρατίδου οχι Βίκυ κ 2η Κατερίνα Βάκνερ κάπως ετσι είπαν!!(πρώτη φορά κατεβαίνει)

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Δε συγκατήσαμε το όνομα...
> 
> Η Νάντια Κεραμιδάκη δεν ήταν τριάδα...
> 
> ΜΒ


νομιζω η κεραμιδακη επαιξε μονη της σε αλλη κατηγορία, δε καταλαβα και πολύ καλα τη διαδικασια για να πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Bossaki Δήμητρα Μουρατίδου οχι Βίκυ κ 2η Κατερίνα Βάκνερ κάπως ετσι είπαν!!(πρώτη φορά κατεβαίνει)


Κωνσταντίνα δίκιο έχεις, άκουσα 40 ονόματα, μπερδευτηκα!! :02. Smash:  

Φώτη, θα μάθουμε ακριβώς για τη Νάντια, λογικά έπαιξε σε άλλη κατηγορία, αλλά έπαιξε και στο OPEN που είναι μία κατηγορία για όλους.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασικα καλο είναι να ξεχωρισουμε τους 2 αγωνες,επειδη καποιοι αθλητες αγωνιστηκαν και στο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα και στο Open.
Από οτι είχε ακουστεί στο Open και για τις γυναικες μια κατηγορία θα γινόταν.Ισχυει;

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Συγχαρητήρια σε ολους τους αθλητές που εδωσαν τον καλύτερό τους εαυτό!!!

----------


## mantus3

η Ναντια δυστοιχως δεν επαιξε στην οπεν...

----------


## NASSER

> Βασικα καλο είναι να ξεχωρισουμε τους 2 αγωνες,επειδη καποιοι αθλητες αγωνιστηκαν και στο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα και στο Open.
> Από οτι είχε ακουστεί στο Open και για τις γυναικες μια κατηγορία θα γινόταν.Ισχυει;



Τελειωσε ο αγωνας με μεγαλη επιτυχια τοσο με την μεγαλη προσελευση αθλητων οσο και θεατων! 
Γενικος νικητης του Πανελληνιοου ο Τσιορναβιτης Πασχαλης που ηταν σε καταπληκτικη φορμα! Ο συναγωνισμος πολυ μεγαλος και ολοι περιμεναν το grand prix οπου συμμετιχαν ολοι οι νικητες του πρωταθληματος καθως και αθλητες που ηταν στη τριαδα καθως επισης και ο Γιωργος Παπαδακης που ηταν σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση και κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις. Τελικα νικητης και παλι ο Τσορναβιτης δευτερος ο Τασος Μινιδης και τριτων ο Κωστας Κιαχοπουλος που κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις ως πρωτοεμφανιζομενος και θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε πως ηταν ο πιο γραμμωμενος αθλητης του αγωνα!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Στις γυναικες επαιξαν ολες οι νικητριες των κατηγοριων με νικητρια την Ελενη Κρητικοπουλου με διαφορα, δευτερη η πρωτο εμφανιζομενη Κατερινα Βάκνερ και τριτη τη Δημητρα Μουρατιδου. Μινα Γιαννα,Ναντια Κεραμιδακη και Βικυ Μουτοπουλου δεν διακριθηκαν στην open κατηγορια παροτι ηταν σε καλη φορμα.  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Λεπτομεριες με βιντεο και φωτο συντομα!
Συγχαρητηρια αξιζουν στα μελη Αντωνιαδη Διονυση που συμμετείχε στη κατηγορια master και κατελαβε την πρωτη θεση και ο Πεπισμενος καργα που κατελαβε την πρωτη θεση στην κατηγορια εφηβων. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Τελος μεγαλη μου χαρα ηταν η νικη του Καπετανου Κωστα που νικησε στην κατηγορια bodybuilding classic εως 1.75 και ηταν γενικος νικητης των bodybuilding classic! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Τελος η διοργανωση πραγματικα εκλεψε τις εντυπωσεις καθως Παπαγεωργιου και Παπαντωνης εδωσαν τον καλυτερο εαυτο τους!!! Φιλαρακια μπραβο σας και παλι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Ο αγώνας ήταν πολύ ωραίος!! Πάρα πολλές συμετοχές που δεν το περίμενα!! Οι guests ειδικά ήταν όλα τα λεφτά!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Τράβηξα αρκετά βίντεο και φώτος τα οποία θα ανεβάσω αύριο!

Υ.Γ. Δεν είδα όμως κανέναν με το μπλουζάκι του φόρουμ εκτός από 'μένα δηλαδή..  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ioannis1

ολο το φορουμ ηταν εκει και μαλιστα ολοι ειχαμε τα ιδια μπλουζακια σαν αδελφακια.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Υ.Γ. Δεν είδα όμως κανέναν με το μπλουζάκι του φόρουμ εκτός από 'μένα δηλαδή..


καλα ρε GeorgeToumpa που κοιτουσες?!  :01. Mr. Green: 

ήμασταν:
katerini 144
ioannis1
TRIANTAFYLLOU
GEORGEXX1
sTeLaKoS
giannis64
TEFAAtzis
Μαρία
NASSER
Fotispatra
alextg
pikolo
flexakis

αυτους θυμαμαι, και  σιγουρα καποιους θα ξεχναω.

----------


## Panoz

> Τελειωσε ο αγωνας με μεγαλη επιτυχια τοσο με την μεγαλη προσελευση αθλητων οσο και θεατων! 
> Γενικος νικητης του Πανελληνιοου ο Τσιορναβιτης Πασχαλης που ηταν σε καταπληκτικη φορμα! Ο συναγωνισμος πολυ μεγαλος και ολοι περιμεναν το grand prix οπου συμμετιχαν ολοι οι νικητες του πρωταθληματος καθως και αθλητες που ηταν στη τριαδα καθως επισης και ο Γιωργος Παπαδακης που ηταν σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση και κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις. Τελικα νικητης και παλι ο Τσορναβιτης δευτερος ο Τασος Μινιδης και τριτων ο Κωστας Κιαχοπουλος που κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις ως πρωτοεμφανιζομενος και θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε πως ηταν ο πιο γραμμωμενος αθλητης του αγωνα! 
> Στις γυναικες επαιξαν ολες οι νικητριες των κατηγοριων με νικητρια την Ελενη Κρητικοπουλου με διαφορα, δευτερη η πρωτο εμφανιζομενη Κατερινα Βάκνερ και τριτη τη Δημητρα Μουρατιδου. Μινα Γιαννα,Ναντια Κεραμιδακη και Βικυ Μουτοπουλου δεν διακριθηκαν στην open κατηγορια παροτι ηταν σε καλη φορμα. 
> 
> Λεπτομεριες με βιντεο και φωτο συντομα!
> Συγχαρητηρια αξιζουν στα μελη Αντωνιαδη Διονυση που συμμετείχε στη κατηγορια master και κατελαβε την πρωτη θεση και ο Πεπισμενος καργα που κατελαβε την πρωτη θεση στην κατηγορια εφηβων.
> Τελος μεγαλη μου χαρα ηταν η νικη του Καπετανου Κωστα που νικησε στην κατηγορια bodybuilding classic εως 1.75 και ηταν γενικος νικητης των bodybuilding classic!
> 
> Τελος η διοργανωση πραγματικα εκλεψε τις εντυπωσεις καθως Παπαγεωργιου και Παπαντωνης εδωσαν τον καλυτερο εαυτο τους!!! Φιλαρακια μπραβο σας και παλι


Φοβερος ο Πασχαλης!!

Νασσερ ξερουμε τα επαθλα? δεν καθησα μεχρι το τελος, εχασα λιγο το οπεν...

----------


## giannis64

[QUOTE=KATERINI 144;176949]καλα ρε GeorgeToumpa που κοιτουσες?!  :01. Mr. Green: 

ήμασταν:
katerini 144
ioannis1
TRIANTAFYLLOU
GEORGEXX1
sTeLaKoS
giannis64
TEFAAtzis
Μαρία
NASSER
Fotispatra
alextg
pikolo
flexakis

*να προσθεσω*
flinstone  :03. Thumb up: 


..

----------


## -beba-

Γιάννη μη χαλάς τα quote.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πολύ ωραία διοργάνωση με πολλούς αθλητές αλλά και μεγάλο κοινό. Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές.

Βάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες του αγώνα, συγχωρέστε με για τη κακή ποιότητα.

Οι 3 νικήτριες του αγώνα, Ελενη Κρητικοπούλου, ,Κατερινα  Βάκνερ και Δημητρα Μουρατιδου.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η συμμετοχή στους άντρες ήτανε πολύ μεγάλη, μετά βίας χωρούσανε στη σκηνή παρότι πολύ μεγάλη!

Σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες, τέρμα αριστερά διακρίνουμε το μέλος του φόρουμ μας, pepeismenos karga ο οποίος κέρδισε τη κατηγορία του στο Πανελλήνιο της IFBB.


Όλοι οι αθλητές επί σκηνής.

















Και τέλος η απονομή από τον διοργανωτή του αγώνα κ.Παπαντώνη

----------


## Jeik

στελάκο μήπως θα σου ήταν εύκολο να βάλεις κάποιες φωτογραφίες  με τον πεπεισμένο γιατι εδώ δεν φαίνεται καλα...το 86 νούμερο είχε?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ναι το 86. 
Φωτογραφίες του πεπεισμένου θα βάλουμε στο τοπικ του Πανελλήνιου της IFBB, όπως και για τις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες. Αυτός ήτανε άλλος αγώνας. Δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο να κάνω ξεκαθάρισμα γιατί είναι πάρα πολλές.

----------


## jGod

περιμενουμε ανυπομονα στελιο!δωστε υλικο στον λαο!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Aν δεν κάνω λάθος:

Νο 52: Παπαδάκης (κόκκινο μαγιό)
Νο 34: Διονύσης Αντωνιάδης (μέλος του φόρουμ και νικητής των Masters :03. Clap: )
No 69: Tάσσος Μηνίδης
Νο 65: Τσιρνοβίτης

Δεξιά στις φώτος χωρίς αριθμό, με μπλέ σκουρο/μαύρο μαγιόπ παλαίμαχος Βαγγέλης Μόκκας.

ΜΒ

----------


## argyrakis

Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές και στους αθλητές!

  Πολύ καλό επίπεδο αθλητών

----------


## Polyneikos

> Φοβερος ο Πασχαλης!!
> 
> Νασσερ ξερουμε τα επαθλα? δεν καθησα μεχρι το τελος, εχασα λιγο το οπεν...


Αυτο ήθελα να ρωτησω και εγω...Τελικα πως μοιραστηκαν τα χρηματικα έπαθλα;Ανακοινωθηκαν χθες μαζι με τις απονομες;;
Παντως το επίπεδο πολυ καλο,πολλοι γνωστοι αθλητες δωσαν το παρων,ευχαριστες εκπλήξεις!

----------


## chrisberg

> Αυτο ήθελα να ρωτησω και εγω...Τελικα πως μοιραστηκαν τα χρηματικα έπαθλα;Ανακοινωθηκαν χθες μαζι με τις απονομες;;
> Παντως το επίπεδο πολυ καλο,πολλοι γνωστοι αθλητες δωσαν το παρων,ευχαριστες εκπλήξεις!


 
Μπράβο σε όλους (αθλητές και διοργανωτές)!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Αξιόλογη προσπάθεια και μακάρι να έχει συνέχεια. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Αλήθεια πιά η τελική κατάταξη? :07. Question:  :07. Question:  :07. Question:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ολοι περιμεναν το grand prix οπου συμμετιχαν ολοι οι νικητες του πρωταθληματος καθως και αθλητες που ηταν στη τριαδα καθως επισης και ο Γιωργος Παπαδακης που ηταν σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση και κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις. Τελικα νικητης και παλι ο Τσιρνοβιτης δευτερος ο Τασος Μηνιδης και τριτων ο Κωστας Κιαχοπουλος που κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις ως πρωτοεμφανιζομενος και θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε πως ηταν ο πιο γραμμωμενος αθλητης του αγωνα! 
> Στις γυναικες επαιξαν ολες οι νικητριες των κατηγοριων με νικητρια την Ελενη Κρητικοπουλου με διαφορα, δευτερη η πρωτο εμφανιζομενη Κατερινα Βάκνερ και τριτη τη Δημητρα Μουρατιδου. Μινα Γιαννα,Ναντια Κεραμιδακη και Βικυ Μουτοπουλου δεν διακριθηκαν στην open κατηγορια παροτι ηταν σε καλη φορμα.


Φίλτατε Μιχαλη την τριαδα του Grand Prix την προανέφερε ο Νασσερ.

*1. Τσιρνοβίτης Πασχαλης*
*2. Μηνιδης Τασος*
*3. Κιαχοπουλος Κωστας*

----------


## flexakis

> η Ναντια δυστοιχως δεν επαιξε στην οπεν...


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ελαβε μερος στο open η Κεραμιδακη,αλλα δεν διακριθηκε.

----------


## a.minidis

επι τις ευκαιριας,θαθελα να πω οτι ο αγωνας ξεπερασε καθε προσδοκια και σημειωσε μεγαλη επυτιχια :03. Clap: ,"περαφωνια"σταθηκε για μια ακομη φορα η "ασταθεια "σε κρισις,και σιγκρισεις",οπου κατα ομολογια ολων υπηρξε!οποιος ηταν καταλαβαινει τι ενοω,,,,,παρολο αυτα θελω να πω τα συνχαριτιρια μουστο φιλο μου Πασχαλη Τσιρνοβιτι,και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστο στον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,για τιν στιρηξει,και για την προσπαθεια στονα πετυχη αυτος ο αγωνας,αποδεικνιοντασ οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν εινε μονο λογια...αλλα και πραξεις :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ..τελος το φορουμ που για μια ακομη φορα ηταν εκει!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές πολύ ωραίος αγώνας και διοργάνωση τα μπράβο μου σε όλους τους νικητές :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
  Έχω αρκετό φωτογραφικό υλικό με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το ανεβάσω. :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: .

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ελαβε μερος στο open η Κεραμιδακη,αλλα δεν διακριθηκε.


 
Δεν εισασταν εκει Κ Flexaki?? Γιατι αν ησασταν θα είδατε σίγουρα κ δεν θα εχετε απλα την εντύπωση!!!!Οπως κ να εχει ομως η Νάντια την εχει αποδείξει την αξία της κ δεν θα την κρίνουμε ΜΟΝΟ  απο εναν αγώνα!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> επι τις ευκαιριας,θαθελα να πω οτι ο αγωνας ξεπερασε καθε προσδοκια και σημειωσε μεγαλη επυτιχια,"περαφωνια"σταθηκε για μια ακομη φορα η "ασταθεια "σε κρισις,και σιγκρισεις",οπου κατα ομολογια ολων υπηρξε!οποιος ηταν καταλαβαινει τι ενοω,,,,,παρολο αυτα θελω να πω τα συνχαριτιρια μουστο φιλο μου Πασχαλη Τσιρνοβιτι,και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστο στον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,για τιν στιρηξει,και για την προσπαθεια στονα πετυχη αυτος ο αγωνας,αποδεικνιοντασ οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν εινε μονο λογια...αλλα και πραξεις..τελος το φορουμ που για μια ακομη φορα ηταν εκει!!!!


Τάσσο συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα. συμφωνώ 100% με όσα λές.

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά και διοργανωτές και ειδικά στα μέλη του φόρουμ που συμμετείχαν και διακρίθηκαν.  :03. Thumb up: 

Εύχομαι αυτος ο αγώνας να ήταν η αρχή και να επαναληφθεί σύντομα αυτή η διοργάνωση.

---- 

Με τα χρηματικά έπαθλα τι έγινε τελικά παιδιά; Τι πήρε ο καθένας;

ΜΒ

----------


## iakovosaek

> Τάσσο συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα. συμφωνώ 100% με όσα λές.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά και διοργανωτές και ειδικά στα μέλη του φόρουμ που συμμετείχαν και διακρίθηκαν. 
> 
> Εύχομαι αυτος ο αγώνας να ήταν η αρχή και να επαναληφθεί σύντομα αυτή η διοργάνωση.
> 
> ---- 
> 
> Με τα χρηματικά έπαθλα τι έγινε τελικά παιδιά; Τι πήρε ο καθένας;
> ...


.
**********************************************

*****νομίζω το έχουμε ξαναναφερει για τα greeklish...*****

ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ.... ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΙΚΟΣΤΙ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ. sorry!  απο οτι ακουσα λοιπον πηρε 2.000 ο πρωτος 1000 ο δευτερος και 500 ο τριτος

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Με τα χρηματικά έπαθλα τι έγινε τελικά παιδιά; Τι πήρε ο καθένας;


Έχω την εντύπωση πως στους άντρες ο 1ος πήρε 2000€, ο 2ος 1000€ και ο 3ος 300€.
Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει ο Νάσσερ.

----------


## alextg

Τελικά ο 3ος πηρε 500€ από οσο πρόλαβα να δω ... Ο αγωνας ηταν φοβερος και το επιπεδο πολυ υψηλο.Χαρικα που ημουν κοντα σε μια τετοια διοργάνωση.Χαρικα πολυ που ειδα παλιες γνωριμες φατσες αλλα και καινουργιες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## flexakis

> Δεν εισασταν εκει Κ Flexaki?? Γιατι αν ησασταν θα είδατε σίγουρα κ δεν θα εχετε απλα την εντύπωση!!!!Οπως κ να εχει ομως η Νάντια την εχει αποδείξει την αξία της κ δεν θα την κρίνουμε ΜΟΝΟ  απο εναν αγώνα!!


Δεν υποννοω κατι Κωνσταντινα μου.Αν μη τι αλλο  ειναι απο τις καλυτερες αθλητριες στην χωρα μας και το αποδειξε πριν μερικες μερες με τα χρωματα τις εθνικης στο Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα.
Με παρεξηγησες.
Εγω παραβρεθηκα στον αγωνα,απλα επειδη oι γυναικειες συμμετοχες ηταν παρα πολλες για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα χωρισμενες σε τρεις κατηγοριες,μετα το πανελληνιο ολες μαζι ανεξαρτητου κατηγοριας συναγωνιστηκαν επι σκηνης στο Olympous Pro,αλλα καποιες αποχωρισαν(δεν θυμαμε ποσες) ισως να εκανα και κανα λαθος,ασε που  βοηθουσα και backstage και μια εβλεπα των αγωνα και μια οχι.
Αλλα απο οτι εγραψε και ο Νασσερ παραπανω πηρε μερος τελικα. :08. Toast:

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

> καλα ρε GeorgeToumpa που κοιτουσες?! 
> 
> ήμασταν:
> katerini 144
> ioannis1
> TRIANTAFYLLOU
> GEORGEXX1
> sTeLaKoS
> giannis64
> ...


Τιιιιιιι πλάκα κάνεις;;;!!! Κανέναν δεν είδα!
...και καθόμουν και μέση κέντρο περίπου μάζι με ένα άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ που είμαστε μαζί και στο gym.

Anyway σε λιγάκι ανεβάζω κι εγώ το υλικό μου φώτο/βίντεο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Η 3αδα σε ολες τις κατηγοριες ηταν φωτια. ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους, αθλητες θεατες και διοργανωτες. και το σημαντικοτερο  και πηγα να τρελαθω το λεφτο ηταν ετοιμοπαραδοτο

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Δεν υποννοω κατι Κωνσταντινα μου.Αν μη τι αλλο ειναι απο τις καλυτερες αθλητριες στην χωρα μας και το αποδειξε πριν μερικες μερες με τα χρωματα τις εθνικης στο Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα.
> Με παρεξηγησες.
> Εγω παραβρεθηκα στον αγωνα,απλα επειδη oι γυναικειες συμμετοχες ηταν παρα πολλες για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα χωρισμενες σε τρεις κατηγοριες,μετα το πανελληνιο ολες μαζι ανεξαρτητου κατηγοριας συναγωνιστηκαν επι σκηνης στο Olympous Pro,αλλα καποιες αποχωρισαν(δεν θυμαμε ποσες) ισως να εκανα και κανα λαθος,ασε που βοηθουσα και backstage και μια εβλεπα των αγωνα και μια οχι.
> Αλλα απο οτι εγραψε και ο Νασσερ παραπανω πηρε μερος τελικα.


Oκ τότε Flexaki  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

παντως οι γκεστ ποουσερς ηταν τεραστιοι.ειδικα τα ποδια σαν κορμοι δενδρων.ο καραμανλακης απιστευτος.

----------


## a.minidis

> Δεν υποννοω κατι Κωνσταντινα μου.Αν μη τι αλλο ειναι απο τις καλυτερες αθλητριες στην χωρα μας και το αποδειξε πριν μερικες μερες με τα χρωματα τις εθνικης στο Βαλκανικο πρωταθλημα.
> Με παρεξηγησες.
> Εγω παραβρεθηκα στον αγωνα,απλα επειδη oι γυναικειες συμμετοχες ηταν παρα πολλες για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα χωρισμενες σε τρεις κατηγοριες,μετα το πανελληνιο ολες μαζι ανεξαρτητου κατηγοριας συναγωνιστηκαν επι σκηνης στο Olympous Pro,αλλα καποιες αποχωρισαν(δεν θυμαμε ποσες) ισως να εκανα και κανα λαθος,ασε που βοηθουσα και backstage και μια εβλεπα των αγωνα και μια οχι.
> Αλλα απο οτι εγραψε και ο Νασσερ παραπανω πηρε μερος τελικα.


 Οπως ανεφερα πριν φιλε, flexaki,ειναι ενα απο τα "ατοπηματα"που γιναν,καθως ενω μιλαγαμε για "open"τελικα εγινε απλα τελικος fit,body,με την δικαιολογια,οτι μονο μια body,συμμετοχη :02. Shock: και ετσι εκριναν,το open!!!! :01. Sad: δυστηχος.......    Ο σκοπος παντως τισ ναντιας ηταν να "περασει"στο β.β,κατι που εκανε,και το ειχε ειδη δειξη πριν 15 μερες στο βαλκανικο,!!κλεβοντας τις εντυπωσεις κατα γενικη ομολογια τον κριτων,και σχετικα αρθρα απο διεθνεις κριτες!!! :02. Welcome: ..{απλα,για την ιστορια } :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> Κωστα πως ολες θα πρεπει να μπουν σε μια κατηγορια καθως το ιδιο θα γινει και με τους αντρες ειναι σιγουρο. Αλλωστε σε αριθμο δεν ειναι πολλες οι αθλητριες στην Ελλαδα.
> *Βασικο κριτήριο θα ειναι η συμμετρια η γραμμωση και η αρμονια*.
> 
> Φυσικα οι ενδιαφερομενες αθλητριες θα μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν με τους διοργανωτες και να εχουν λεπτομερείς απαντησεις.
> 
> *Τον τελευταιο λόγο ομως θα τον εχουν οι αναγνωρισμενοι κρητες της ομοσπονδιας!*


Εγω πιστευω σαυτα που ειχα προαναφερει τον Δεκεμβρη και πιστευω ειναι λογικο. Δεν ειναι ομως ευκολο να συμβαδιζουν οι γνώμες ολων των κριτών και δυστυχώς υπηρξε δυσαρέσκιά.
Το ιδιο ισχύουν και για τις κατηγοριες του πανελληνιου οπου ακουστηκαν παραπονα.
Το εργο των κριτων ηταν δυσκολο καθως το επιπεδο ηταν πολυ ανεβασμενο.

Τα χρηματικα επαθλα ηταν 1ος 2000€, 2ος 1000€ και 3ος 500€ στους αντρες.
Στις γυναικες τα επαθλα ηταν 1η 700€ 2η 500€ και 3η 300€
Τα χρηματικα επαθλα δωθηκαν σε μετρητα κατευθειαν μετα την ληξη της διοργανωσης.

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

*...και κάποια βιντεάκια...*

[YOUTUBE="NakPxBapQJs"]NakPxBapQJs[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE="LXri9STOaMg"]LXri9STOaMg[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE="BUGRDvKzv-g"]BUGRDvKzv-g[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE="7xnQolQ1Vm0"]7xnQolQ1Vm0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE="ie5SsgNfxkA"]ie5SsgNfxkA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιώργο ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ! Ευχαριστούμε Πολύ!!!!!!   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε GeorgeToumpa. Λιγη υπομονη και θα ανεβασω και εγω σχεδον ολη τη διοργανωση σε βιντεακια και καποιες φωτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιωργο σε ευχαριστουμε για την διαθεση των φωτογραφιων και των βίντεο,ωραίες λήψεις !!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ξεκιναω με τον αγαπητο και ξεχωριστο Tarek που ηταν guest και εκλεψε τις εντυπωσεις ολων!

[YOUTUBE="ταρεκ"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zJZY6qvJpMQ&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zJZY6qvJpMQ&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ο Tarek θα παρευρεθει και του χρονου στη Θεσσαλονικη...

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> 2η θεση Πανο στις γυναικες;;





κατερινα βαγκνερ στην ομάδα μου ήταν !μπες φειςμπουκ ανεβασα φωτός

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν μπαίνω στα facebook και σε αυτα γενικα ,προτιμω να βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες από το φόρουμ... :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> κατερινα βαγκνερ στην ομάδα μου ήταν !μπες φειςμπουκ ανεβασα φωτός


Σε ποια ομαδα ανηκετε δηλαδη? 
Καλο θα ηταν να ανεβαζεις εδω φωτο και να μην προτρεπεις για αλλου, γιατι εκτος των φιλων γινονται επισκεψεις και θεατων του αθληματος.

----------


## NASSER

Φωτο απονομης στους νικητες του grand prix !!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Η 3αδα σε ολες τις κατηγοριες ηταν φωτια. ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους, αθλητες θεατες και διοργανωτες. και το σημαντικοτερο  και πηγα να τρελαθω το λεφτο ηταν ετοιμοπαραδοτο


Προετοιμαζόμαστε από τώρα γιά το επόμενο Grand Prix και υποσχόμαστε λιγότερα λάθη και περισσότερα χρήματα.

----------


## greekmusclenet

Το πρώτο μέρος του Olympous Grand Prix. Σε μερικές ώρες θα ανέβουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέρη από το GreekMuscle.net

εδώ http://www.youtube.com/greekmusclenet

Πρώτο μέρος οι άνδρες....

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια καταπληκτικα βίντεο και φωτογραφίες.Σας αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια που καλύψατε αυτο το μεγαλο αθλητικο γεγονος.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

*Body fitness γυναικων*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραία τα βίντεο μπράβο γιώργο και νασερ πολύ καλη δουλεια φαίνονται όλοι οι αθλητες και το υψηλό επίπεδο ανταγωνισμού πού άνετα μπορούσε να αντιστραφεί το αποτέλεσμα αν κάποιοι ήταν πιο στεγνοί αυτό δείχνει ότι πολλα κρίθηκαν στην λεπτομέρεια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> Σε ποια ομαδα ανηκετε δηλαδη? 
> Καλο θα ηταν να ανεβαζεις εδω φωτο και να μην προτρεπεις για αλλου, γιατι εκτος των φιλων γινονται επισκεψεις και θεατων του αθληματος.



μας κατέβασε ο Βασάλος , σορρυ για το αλλο σαιτ αλλα μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει φωτος μου για να τις ανεβάσω

----------


## jemstone

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jemstone

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

*Grand Prix γυναικων!!!*

[YOUTUBE="ασδφ"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pJ2I35O6-Ao&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pJ2I35O6-Ao&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE="1234"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gLNtQWT8Htk&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gLNtQWT8Htk&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE="56678"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/joY-I45YTXM&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/joY-I45YTXM&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

το 76 με το κίτρινο μαγιο ξερουμε ποιος αθλητης είναι;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> το 76 με το κίτρινο μαγιο ξερουμε ποιος αθλητης είναι;



ναι κώστα είναι ο Γάκης ο κώστας απο λάρισα , είχε κερδίσει και στην χρυσούπολη την κατηγορία του τον είχε κατεβάσει ο μανώλης ο καραμανλάκης , φοβερός αθλητής με μέλλον, ταλέντο είναι ο κώστας σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση , λίγο την λεπτομέρεια αν βελτιώσει θα είναι για μεγάλες διακρίσεις και είναι μικρός για το άθλημα ακόμη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Οπως ανεφερα πριν φιλε, flexaki,ειναι ενα απο τα "ατοπηματα"που γιναν,καθως ενω μιλαγαμε για "open"τελικα εγινε απλα τελικος fit,body,με την δικαιολογια,οτι μονο μια body,συμμετοχηκαι ετσι εκριναν,το open!!!!δυστηχος.......    Ο σκοπος παντως τισ ναντιας ηταν να "περασει"στο β.β,κατι που εκανε,και το ειχε ειδη δειξη πριν 15 μερες στο βαλκανικο,!!κλεβοντας τις εντυπωσεις κατα γενικη ομολογια τον κριτων,και σχετικα αρθρα απο διεθνεις κριτες!!!..{απλα,για την ιστορια }


Να εξηγούμαστε να μην παρεξηγούμαστε.Το ότι θα γινόταν ανοιχτή κατηγορία γυναικών με κανόνες Bodyfitness ,είχα ενημερώσει εγώ ο ίδιος τούς συλλόγους πριν μήνες έτσι ώστε να έχουν την δυνατότητα να προετοιμάσουν τις αθλήτριες τους.Οι κανονισμοί της IFBB δεν το απαγορεύουν.Και με το δεδομένο ότι μέχρι τώρα μόνο bodyfitness και fitness είχαμε σε αγώνες της ομοσπονδίας έτσι αποφασίσαμε.Με βάση την πλειοψηφία.Οσο για την Νάντια ,μακάρι να δούμε και άλλες να την ακολουθούν και να μπορέσουμε σε επόμενους αγώνες να έχουμε κατηγορία open γυναικών bodybuilding.

----------


## greekmusclenet

Ανεβάσαμε πλέον ολόκληρο τον αγώνα του GP Olympus σε 3 συνέχειες

Για να τα δείτε σε υψηλή ανάλυση HD κλικ εδω
http://www.youtube.com/greekmusclenet

*Μέρος 1ο Ανδρες ΒΒ*

[YOUTUBE="νικ"]gPe5DhJIUOs[/YOUTUBE]

*Μέρος 2ο Άνδρες ΒΒ*

[YOUTUBE="νικ"]4wtKJpVlCFk[/YOUTUBE]

*Μέρος 3ο Γυναίκες BodyFitness*

[YOUTUBE="νικ"]f0aKWLA2qO4[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε. Ένα σχόλιο για τις γυναίκες. Πολύ καλή φόρμα αλλά και πολύ καλό στήσιμο από Κρητικοπούλου, η κοπέλα το έχει.  :03. Clap: 

Η Δήμητρα Μουρατίδου θέλει δουλειά στο ποζάρισμά της, flexakis κανόνισε ... :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## flexakis

> Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε. Ένα σχόλιο για τις γυναίκες. Πολύ καλή φόρμα αλλά και πολύ καλό στήσιμο από Κρητικοπούλου, η κοπέλα το έχει. 
> 
> Η Δήμητρα Μουρατίδου θέλει δουλειά στο ποζάρισμά της, flexakis κανόνισε ...
> 
> ΜΒ


Yποσχομαι του χρονου να το βελτιωσουμε,και γενικα ελπιζουμε σε μια καλυτερη εμφανιση. :02. Shock:

----------


## crow

> Να εξηγούμαστε να μην παρεξηγούμαστε.Το ότι θα γινόταν ανοιχτή κατηγορία γυναικών με κανόνες Bodyfitness ,είχα ενημερώσει εγώ ο ίδιος τούς συλλόγους πριν μήνες έτσι ώστε να έχουν την δυνατότητα να προετοιμάσουν τις αθλήτριες τους.Οι κανονισμοί της IFBB δεν το απαγορεύουν.Και με το δεδομένο ότι μέχρι τώρα μόνο bodyfitness και fitness είχαμε σε αγώνες της ομοσπονδίας έτσι αποφασίσαμε.Με βάση την πλειοψηφία.Οσο για την Νάντια ,μακάρι να δούμε και άλλες να την ακολουθούν και να μπορέσουμε σε επόμενους αγώνες να έχουμε κατηγορία open γυναικών bodybuilding.


Ναι οντως,απλα εγω ενημερωθηκα 2 ωρες πριν απο τους αγωνες κ καλυτερα να μην ριξω τις ευθυνες πουθενα.
  Θελω να ζητησω απλα συγνωμη απο τη PhD HELLAS που ενω ειπα οτι θα εβγαινα σε πολυ καλη φορμα εγω στραβοσα τοοοοσο πολυ που αρχισα να πεινω οτι εβρισκα μπροστα μου οση ωρα υπογραφα αυτογραφα (αφου θα εκανα τη γλαστρα)
Σαφεστατα μεσα σε 10λεπτα κ μεχρι να βγω στο Grand Prix το σωμα μου ειχε μεταλαχτει. Τελειως αντιαθλητικο κ αντιεπαγγελματικο εκ μερους μου(το παραδεχομαι),ειδικα απεναντι στην εταιρεια που με στηριζει.
Καμια φορα δυστηχως οι αντιδρασεις μας ειναι πολυ αποτομες κ οχι καλες αλλα καλυτερα ετσι παρα να ανοιγα κανενος το κεφαλι.
  Τουλαχιστον οι παρεξηγησεις λυθηκαν την επομενη μερα......κ εγω εκανα αυτο που επρεπε να γινει χρονια πριν :να δημιουργηθει επιτελους στην IFBB κατηγορια ΒΒ γυναικων lightweight,θυσιαζοντας δυστηχως ενα σιγουρο χρυσο που θα ειχα στη κατηγορια Fitness(πιστευω )!
  Δεν θελω να σχολιασω τα γενικοτερα αποτελεσματα αλλα πραγματικα θα ηθελα οι κριτες μας να περασουνε καποια στιγμη απο τεστ της διεθνους IFBB...να δω ποιοι θα μεινουνε :02. Chinese:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε. Ένα σχόλιο για τις γυναίκες. Πολύ καλή φόρμα αλλά και πολύ καλό στήσιμο από Κρητικοπούλου, η κοπέλα το έχει. 
> 
> Η Δήμητρα Μουρατίδου θέλει δουλειά στο ποζάρισμά της, flexakis κανόνισε ...
> 
> ΜΒ



και γω συμφωνώ η δήμητρα ήταν βελτιωμένη απλα το ποζάρισμα δεν αναδεικνύει στο μέγιστο τις δυνατότητές της , γιατι αυτό είναι το ββ η φίτνες, οι κριτές κρίνουν αυτό που βλέπουν και ο καθένας προσπαθεί να παρουσιάσει το σώμα του όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα , σημασία έχει πως ήταν πολύ καλή και οι λεπτομέρειες βελτιώνονται  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## flexakis

> και γω συμφωνώ η δήμητρα ήταν βελτιωμένη απλα το ποζάρισμα δεν αναδεικνύει στο μέγιστο τις δυνατότητές της , γιατι αυτό είναι το ββ η φίτνες, οι κριτές κρίνουν αυτό που βλέπουν και ο καθένας προσπαθεί να παρουσιάσει το σώμα του όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα , σημασία έχει πως ήταν πολύ καλή και οι λεπτομέρειες βελτιώνονται


Ετσι ειναι Hλια μου, φετος επεξε +6 κιλα απο περσυ και εδειξε ποιο γεματη πιστευω,εκανε μονο ενα μηνα προετοιμασια λογο προβληματων υγειας και ηταν αμφιβολη η συμμετοχη της μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο,αλλα στο ποζαρισμα θελει δουλεια.
Μου φαινεται πρεπει να βγαλω το μαστιγιο! :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Ναι οντως,απλα εγω ενημερωθηκα 2 ωρες πριν απο τους αγωνες κ καλυτερα να μην ριξω τις ευθυνες πουθενα.
>   Θελω να ζητησω απλα συγνωμη απο τη PhD HELLAS που ενω ειπα οτι θα εβγαινα σε πολυ καλη φορμα εγω στραβοσα τοοοοσο πολυ που αρχισα να πεινω οτι εβρισκα μπροστα μου οση ωρα υπογραφα αυτογραφα (αφου θα εκανα τη γλαστρα)
> Σαφεστατα μεσα σε 10λεπτα κ μεχρι να βγω στο Grand Prix το σωμα μου ειχε μεταλαχτει. Τελειως αντιαθλητικο κ αντιεπαγγελματικο εκ μερους μου(το παραδεχομαι),ειδικα απεναντι στην εταιρεια που με στηριζει.
> Καμια φορα δυστηχως οι αντιδρασεις μας ειναι πολυ αποτομες κ οχι καλες αλλα καλυτερα ετσι παρα να ανοιγα κανενος το κεφαλι.
>   Τουλαχιστον οι παρεξηγησεις λυθηκαν την επομενη μερα......κ εγω εκανα αυτο που επρεπε να γινει χρονια πριν :να δημιουργηθει επιτελους στην IFBB κατηγορια ΒΒ γυναικων lightweight,θυσιαζονταςντες διεθνείς κριτές της δυστηχως ενα σιγουρο χρυσο που θα ειχα στη κατηγορια Fitness(πιστευω )!
>   Δεν θελω να σχολιασω τα γενικοτερα αποτελεσματα αλλα πραγματικα θα ηθελα οι κριτες μας να περασουνε καποια στιγμη απο τεστ της διεθνους IFBB...να δω ποιοι θα μεινουνε


Μακάρι να γίνει.Οπως έγινε η σχολή προπονητών σωματικής διάπλασης της Γ.Γ.Α. το2006 και αποφοιτήσαμε 18 προπονητές ,θα μπορούσε να γίνει και μία σχολή κριτών με διδάσκοντες διεθνείς κριτές της ifbb,με εξετάσεις στο τέλος ,όπως έγινε και στην σχολή προπονητών.και να υπάρχει δίπλωμα επίσης αναγνωρισμένο απ το κράτος/Είναι κάτι εφικτό και θα είχαμε λιγότερες αμφισβητήσεις.Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ποιοί και αν θα θέλουν να παν......Το να κρίνεις ε'ιναι ευθύνη.

----------


## No Cash

προφανως.... αυτοι που θα πανε θα εχουν και προτεραιοτητα στον εκαστοτε αγωνα....

----------


## NASSER

Καποιες συμβολικες φωτο που δεν πρεπει να λειπουν απο την παρουσιαση αυτης της μεγαλης διοργανωσης!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> ναι κώστα είναι ο Γάκης ο κώστας απο λάρισα , είχε κερδίσει και στην χρυσούπολη την κατηγορία του τον είχε κατεβάσει ο μανώλης ο καραμανλάκης , φοβερός αθλητής με μέλλον, ταλέντο είναι ο κώστας σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση , λίγο την λεπτομέρεια αν βελτιώσει θα είναι για μεγάλες διακρίσεις και είναι μικρός για το άθλημα ακόμη


Καλα το θυμαμαι το παλικαρι,ηταν το 2008 στην Χρυσούπολη,πολυ καλός αθλητης.Αυτο που δεν ηξερα είναι ότι τον κατεβαζε ο Καραμανλακης. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## crow

Εγω δεν εχω πολλες pics κ τι εχω ειναι backstage.Anyway αυτα ειναι οτι εχω,τις υπολοιπες θα τις ποσταρω στο πανελληνιο.

----------


## efklidis oyst

αριστος αθλητης

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εγω δεν εχω πολλες pics κ τι εχω ειναι backstage.Anyway αυτα ειναι οτι εχω,τις υπολοιπες θα τις ποσταρω στο πανελληνιο.


Νιce photos,Ναντια,Μηνιδης,Κουκούλης,Τσιρνιοβιτης... :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Ο πιο μικρος συμμετέχοντας στην open κατηγορια του grand prix, το μελος του φορουμ ''Πεπεισμένος καργα'' νικητης της κατηγοριας εφηβων.  :03. Clap: 
Εχει μελλον μπροστα του και οπως δειχνει εχει και πολυ ορεξη να πετυχει ψηλους στοχους!

Aπονομη απο τον προεδρο συλλογου ''Αθλος'' και μελος του φορουμ, με το ονομα Flexakis!

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο στον πεπεισμενο αψογος .συμφωνω με νασερ συνεχισε δυνατα.

----------


## chrisberg

> Το πρώτο μέρος του Olympous Grand Prix. Σε μερικές ώρες θα ανέβουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέρη από το GreekMuscle.net
> 
> εδώ http://www.youtube.com/greekmusclenet
> 
> Πρώτο μέρος οι άνδρες....
> 
> [YOUTUBE="νικ"]gPe5DhJIUOs[/YOUTUBE]


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouOy6FnV1O0

----------


## Muscleboss

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouOy6FnV1O0


Μιχάλη, τι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής; Γιατί νομίζουμε οτι το εν λόγω βιντεάκι, αν και χαριτωμένο το τραγούδι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο διευκρινιστικό σχόλιο για να καταλάβουμε πού αναφέρεσαι. 

Παναγιώτης και Ηλίας από Κατερίνη  :08. Toast:

----------


## chrisberg

> Μιχάλη, τι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής; Γιατί νομίζουμε οτι το εν λόγω βιντεάκι, αν και χαριτωμένο το τραγούδι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο διευκρινιστικό σχόλιο για να καταλάβουμε πού αναφέρεσαι. 
> 
> Παναγιώτης και Ηλίας από Κατερίνη


 
Σίγουρα όχι στους αθλητές τους οποίους μάλιστα έχω συγχαρεί 
και νωρίτερα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Μια μόνο παρατήρηση εάν θα μπορούσα να κάνω στον πρόεδρο 
& εκφωνητή του αγώνα: 
""Η υπόδειξη της θέσης που έπρεπε να σταθούν οι αθλητές αυτό μου θύμισε""... Αθλητές είναι κουράστηκαν, στερηθήκαν και ξοδεύτηκαν.Αξίζουν καλλίτερη μεταχείριση.

----------


## γιαννης93

στο μερος 1ο των ανδρων ξερει κανεις πως λεγεται το τραγουδι στην αρχη?

----------


## Μαρία

Και μια φωτογραφια της αιθουσας του Βελλιδιου που φιλοξενησε το 1st Olympus Grand Prix και το 23ο Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.
Πραγματι η σκηνη ηταν τεραστια και ανετη στο να υποδεχτει τον αριθμο των συμμετασχόντων αθλητων των κατηγοριών,οπως και η αιθουσα ανταποκριθηκε στον μεγαλο αριθμο των θεατων .  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Και μια φωτογραφια της αιθουσας του Βελλιδιου που φιλοξενησε το 1st Olympus Grand Prix και το 23ο Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.
> Πραγματι η σκηνη ηταν τεραστια και ανετη στο να υποδεχτει τον αριθμο των συμμετασχόντων αθλητων των κατηγοριών,οπως και η αιθουσα ανταποκριθηκε στον μεγαλο αριθμο των θεατων .


Οντως η αίθουσα του Βελλιδείου είναι ιδανική ακόμα και για διεθνείς αγώνες,
όπως θα είναι το επόμενο Grand Prix..

----------


## mantus3

> ""Η υπόδειξη της θέσης που έπρεπε να σταθούν οι αθλητές αυτό μου θύμισε""... Αθλητές είναι κουράστηκαν, στερηθήκαν και ξοδεύτηκαν.Αξίζουν καλλίτερη μεταχείριση.


+1000

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα μια φωτογραφία της κατάμεστης αίθουσας. Η φακός της ψηφιακής φωτογραφικής μηχανής μου δε χωρούσε όλο τον κόσμο, υπήρχανε κι άλλοι αριστερά και δεξιά  :02. Shock:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Ψάχνοντας βρήκα μια φωτογραφία της κατάμεστης αίθουσας. Η φακός της ψηφιακής φωτογραφικής μηχανής μου δε χωρούσε όλο τον κόσμο, υπήρχανε κι άλλοι αριστερά και δεξιά


EYXARISTO I KALITERI PROSOPIKI FOTOGRAFIA O LOGOS STIN 1 SEIRA DIPLA APO TON Kio. KATSELO I MIKRI POU INE ORTIA EINAI I KORI MOY GIA MENA PROSOPIKA TO KALITERO SOUVENIR TOU AGONA.
 :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> EYXARISTO I KALITERI PROSOPIKI FOTOGRAFIA O LOGOS STIN 1 SEIRA DIPLA APO TON Kio. KATSELO I MIKRI POU INE ORTIA EINAI I KORI MOY GIA MENA PROSOPIKA TO KALITERO SOUVENIR TOU AGONA.


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω Διονυση  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

Guest Posing Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης!!!!!!!
(καλυτερη αναλυση)

[YOUTUBE="ξγκγ"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zEz1jbOeYw&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zEz1jbOeYw&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Μαρία

Monica Becht Guest Poser 1st Olympus Gran Prix


[YOUTUBE="hlkh"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSOF5Pr-b98&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSOF5Pr-b98&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

> Guest Posing Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης!!!!!!!
> (καλυτερη αναλυση)
> 
> [YOUTUBE="ξγκγ"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zEz1jbOeYw&hl=el_GR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zEz1jbOeYw&hl=el_GR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



O Eλληνας γιγαντας μας!!!! Γιγαντας σε ολα τα επιπεδα!!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

φανταστικος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πραγματικά θηρίο, ξεσηκωσε τον κοσμο ιδιος οταν κατέβηκε απο την εξέδρα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> O Eλληνας γιγαντας μας!!!! Γιγαντας σε ολα τα επιπεδα!!!!


Δύο εβδομάδες μετά είναι ακόμα καλλίτερος.Τεράστιος!!!!

----------


## spirospros

τ ρ ο μ ε ρο ς . . .

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...10279161_o.jpg

μερικές από τα comparisons

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...ae&oe=56973101

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...47038871_o.jpg

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...21403833_o.jpg

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...71405190_o.jpg

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...81127256_o.jpg

----------

